# L'addition s'il vous plait !!!



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour les amis du bar.

J'ai pu constater vos exploits en matière de création dans les divers threads ludiques de ce cher forum.
j'ai aussi vu que vous adorez les énigmes et les devinettes.
Aussi je vous propose un petit jeu : TROUVEZ L'ADDITION.
Mais avec les règles Nédiennes. C'est à dire que l'addition peut être chiffrée, écrite, cryptée, visuelle ou même sonore !

Je vous montre un exemple :  

24+24 ?
réponse : 48 (ya pas plus idiot)

Mais aussi
<....> +  ?
réponse : <>

Ok?
Celui qui trouve la réponse propose une autre addition.
Ensuite on compliquera avec des soustractions voire des multiplications.

Allé on commence simple :
CHEVAL+ CYGNE ?


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> CHEVAL+ CYGNE ?



51 ?  :rateau:


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

Heu non? ...lol...  
Tu fais référence au Pastis?


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais référence au Pastis?



Non, non...


Quelle idée !


----------



## Freelancer (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Allé on commence simple :
> CHEVAL+ CYGNE ?



Pegase?


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Pegase?



OUI, bravo 
A toué !


----------



## Freelancer (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> OUI, bravo
> A toué !



Alonso+Augias


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

ecurie


----------



## Fulvio (11 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Alonso+Augias



Ecurie ?


----------



## Freelancer (11 Septembre 2005)

Yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ecurie ?



oui 

Edit : désolé yvos, je t'avais pas vu :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ecurie ?


perdu ?


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

mousache noire + lunettes fumées ?


----------



## Fulvio (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> perdu ?



Rha ! Fl*te !


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

SUPERMOQUETTE !!!
lol


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mousache noire + lunettes fumées ?



Doctor Gonzo !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mousache noire + lunettes fumées ?



Euh... zut, je l'ai sur le bout de la langue... ben crache, idiot !


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> SUPERMOQUETTE !!!
> lol



himself


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

Allez, Ned, un peu plus raide cette fois


----------



## Fulvio (11 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mousache noire + lunettes fumées ?



Giorgio Moroder !


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

Rocco - Etalon ?
 :d


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

Pénis ?


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

cheval


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

bite ?


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

Attention c'est une soustraction ce coup-ci !!!
 :hein:


----------



## Fulvio (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Rocco - Etalon ?
> :d



C'est une soustraction ça 

Bon, alors la réponse doit être : simple décimètre.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Rocco - Etalon ?
> :d



C'est une soustraction ? 
Castration ?


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Heu... Roberto ?


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2005)

Silvester ?


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Roberto ?



NOUS AVONS UN GAGNANT (c'était facile quand même)
A toi Rezba...


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

:d :d :d


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Allez, je change d'atmosphère. 

nabot + cocu


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

Lorna ?

(je précise : parce qu'elle est petite et cornue )


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

mimie maty ?


----------



## Fulvio (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> NOUS AVONS UN GAGNANT (c'était facile quand même)
> A toi Rezba...



lapin compris...


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2005)

sarkozy


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> sarkozy


 Y'en a un qui suit ! 
En même temps, c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit... 

up to you starmac.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je change d'atmosphère.
> 
> nabot + cocu



Sarkozy. 

Grillé. Fuck.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Grillé. Fuck.



Hot dog?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hot dog?





Je te promets de te réserver QUI + KATE.


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Grillé. Fuck.



Trop lent à la détente.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Trop lent à la détente.



Du tout. Comme d'hab ce sont les petits jeunes qui partent trop tôt.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te promets de te réserver QUI + KATE.



Sans façons!


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Du tout. Comme d'hab ce sont les petits jeunes qui partent trop tôt.



Ah, ça, t'es plus éjac prec, mais tu fais du gras quand même...


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> up to you starmac.


je pars à la soupe, je passe à la main à Doc.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça, t'es plus éjac prec, mais tu fais du gras quand même...



Carte de France?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> je passe à la main à Doc.



Il va adorer


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

Frisé + Dandy


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça, t'es plus éjac prec, mais tu fais du gras quand même...



C'est là qu'est le goût...


----------



## Fulvio (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Frisé + Dandy



Jean-louis Borloo !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

darry cowl?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Jean-louis Borloo !



J'ai dit dandy...


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Christophe ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette ?



Tu perdrais même un concours de circonstances...


----------



## Fulvio (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit dandy...



Villepin, alors ? mais non, t'as dis frisé...


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu perdrais même un concours de circonstances...



Faut dire qu'il a si souvent échoué aux examens d'urine...


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

STARGAZER ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2005)

Candy ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon...

Frisé + Dandy + Chanteur


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> Frisé + Dandy + Chanteur



J'ai déja dit Christophe !

Je m'en fous que tu considères pas ça comme ta réponse, c'est un chanteur frisé et sacrément dandy !


----------



## Fulvio (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> Frisé + Dandy + Chanteur



Michael jones ?


----------



## anntraxh (11 Septembre 2005)

Alain souchon ?
 ???


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Alain souchon ?
> ???



À toi Nanou.


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

Julien clair ?
Le gognol ?


----------



## anntraxh (11 Septembre 2005)

Stratocaster + satellite


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

lou reed ?


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

Pink Foyds ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pink Foyds ?



rajoute un "l" au moins


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

easy . sonny boy


----------



## anntraxh (11 Septembre 2005)

oups exact , SM


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ben non,
> 
> Stratocaster + satellite + Nice ...


grillée


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> grillée



Ouais, mais bon... Y'avait aussi le Niçois de la StarAc. Il a une gratte et il plane à 10 000.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

chauve + bug


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2005)

Palmer ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba ?


----------



## dool (11 Septembre 2005)

kojak?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

non, j'en ai fais une fastoche pour pas que vous chialiez pourtaant


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

MiniMe?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

Steve Ballmer ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Steve Ballmer ?


Non, mais j'aurais du y penser ça m'aurait couté moins cher...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

Calimero?


----------



## Freelancer (11 Septembre 2005)

une souris?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

+ rouge


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

Bite?


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Benjamin, y font rien qu'a dire des trucs salauds sur toi !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bite?



pas con


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

bravo rezba (je vous aimais bien)


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin, y font rien qu'a dire des trucs salauds sur toi !!!!



Il n'est pas rouge, allons...


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas rouge, allons...



Toi, fais gaffe à tes arrières.... 
Tu crois que j'ai pas vu ta proposition de réponse ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>


pascal77 ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, fais gaffe à tes arrières....
> Tu crois que j'ai pas vu ta proposition de réponse ?



Ben... Euh... Bald, c'est chauve et modo, c'est bug dans mon esprit 

Puis on a le droit de se tromper, aussi


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon, allez, une dernière.

gourou + molaire


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

lionel de macpravda ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2005)

Rael ?


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2005)

Raël ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

Steve "blow" Jobs ?


----------



## iNano (11 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Steve "blow" Jobs ?


Flûte, j'allions le dire...


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lionel de macpravda ?



Franchement je vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça, mais c'est à toi.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

detroit + canada


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

Jeff Mills ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2005)

Michel Nascar ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

pas loin guytan


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

plastikman !  (aka Richie Hawtin)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

ouf j'ai plus la main


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

OK, hum-mum...

USA + Gouttes + Art

(c'est un peu basique, mais j'ai ma gosse à amener à l'école demain, et on a pas encore fait à bouffer )

Edit : bon, devant le manque de réponses  je change un peu l'addition :

Peinture + Gouttes


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

+ 1950 (si ça peut aider)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

la soupe campbell ???


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

C'était pas ça... 
... mais c'est bien vu : je te donne la main pour Andy Warhol et sa soupe Campbell ! 

(c'était Jacson Pollock, à l'origine, mais ta réponse est tout aussi bonne et rentre dans les clous ! )


Bonne nuit les petits


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

tu la gardes ta main j'ai pas gagné


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

Je ne peux pas... Prenne la main qui veut !


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2005)

allez je me lance :

252 fois fuck


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

Tracy lords?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

non, il a dit 252


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non, il a dit 252



Eh ça alors?


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas Tracy Lords, c'est Annabel Chong.


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2005)

Je reviens un peu tard... sorry.
Bon, vous êtes partis un peu en vrille : fuck doit être pris pour le juron et pas l'action.
Pour vous aider, on cherche un film (connu d'un réalisateur très connu) où l'on entend 252 fois le mot fuck.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Tracy Lords, c'est Annabel Chong.



Lève les yeux: tu viens de te faire griller


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens un peu tard... sorry.
> Bon, vous êtes partis un peu en vrille : fuck doit être pris pour le juron et pas l'action.
> Pour vous aider, on cherche un film (connu d'un réalisateur très connu) où l'on entend 252 fois le mot fuck.


 Ah ! Reservoir Dogs !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

un court-métrage de spike lee ?


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2005)

J'ajoute un indice ? Allez :

Bleu + rose + blond + blanc + brun + orange

En fait, je n'ai même pas eu le temps de terminer le post : Bravo Rezba !


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Lève les yeux: tu viens de te faire griller




Je rêve ! Le p'tit pépère dit des conneries, et c'est moi qui devrait passer pour une buse ? Faudrait voir à avoir un minimum de courtoisie, comme disait l'autre. 
Sans blague.


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon. Je vais la jouer facile, histoire que ça dure pas trop longtemps et que ça parte pas en sucette.

aquarium + myrthe.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je n'ai même pas eu le temps de terminer le post : Bravo Rezba !



Ah paske faut donner des vraies réponses!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je vais la jouer facile, histoire que ça dure pas trop longtemps et que ça parte pas en sucette.
> 
> aquarium + myrthe.



C'est pas plutot une mitre?


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2005)

corse ?
maquis ?


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> aquarium + myrthe.



 je sais...   

macelene


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je sais...
> 
> macelene




T'étais là? :rose:  

A toi, passe devant (que je regarde). :rateau:


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'étais là? :rose:
> 
> A toi, passe devant (que je regarde). :rateau:




 


Patelle + cigare


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutot une mitre?



_Depuis qu'un duc normand brisa tes dieux d'argile,
Toujours, sous les rameaux du laurier de Virgile,
Le pâle Hortensia s'unit au Myrte vert !_


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Patelle + cigare



Bill Clinton?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je sais...
> 
> macelene



Ah ben moi je pensais a la papamobile (d'ou la mitre)


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bill Clinton?



Nan   






 Patelle + cigare + tu le connais


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je connais personne qui fume le cigare moi! Encore moins en compagnie d'une arapède!


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Patelle ça me rappelle bien quelque chose..  
Un autre indice ?


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi je pensais a la papamobile (d'ou la mitre)



Vi vi excellent mais la Myrthe dont faisait écho Rezba...  c'est de celle-ci qu'il parle... 


Liqueur de myrthe produite exclusivement par la distillation des baies de myrthe qui embaument le maquis Corse, elle exhale ce parfum subtil dont l'empereur gardait la nostalgie à Ste Hélène, "La Corse &#8230;..tout y était meilleur", disait-il et l'odeur du maquis lui eût suffit pour la reconnaître les yeux fermés. 





​


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je connais personne qui fume le cigare moi! Encore moins en compagnie d'une arapède!



ben c'est une arapède ou patelle qui fume le cigare...    





			
				Mado a dit:
			
		

> Patelle ça me rappelle bien quelque chose..
> Un autre indice ?




Tu sais il est collant...   c'est bizarre il n'est pas encore là...


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Sonnyboy !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon, la privatisation du bazar a commencé et, curieusement, je m'y sens étranger (comme sans doute bon nombre de posteurs qui n'apprécient que modérément les private jokes dans un espace public).

Bonne nuit.

P.S. : C'est "myrte".


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon à toi rezba non ?




Private joke ?  A l'insu de mon plein gré alors !  Un peu parano le doc non ?
Bonne nuit à toi


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la privatisation du bazar a commencé et, curieusement, je m'y sens étranger (comme sans doute bon nombre de posteurs qui n'apprécient que modérément les private jokes dans un espace public).
> 
> Bonne nuit.
> 
> P.S. : C'est "myrte".





Privatisation...?  :hein:  Blagues privées...?:hein:   


Myrte ou myrthe...  les deux ortographes sont acceptés...


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

A moi ? 
Je pensais avoir dit une connerie !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la privatisation du bazar a commencé et, curieusement, je m'y sens étranger (comme sans doute bon nombre de posteurs qui n'apprécient que modérément les private jokes dans un espace public).
> 
> Bonne nuit.
> 
> P.S. : C'est "myrte".



Une private joke qui a fait écho dans le bazar du bar pourtant. J'avais songé à macelene comme réponse (bien sur on m'objectera que c'est facile de le dire après coup  ).
Par ailleurs, rien de nouveau au bar quand aux private jokes


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A moi ?
> Je pensais avoir dit une connerie !



C'est vrai, en fait je sais pas :rose:


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A moi ?
> Je pensais avoir dit une connerie !




Ben non...  sans se consulter  en plus (quoiqu'on puisse penser...   ), je me demande comment tu as trouvé...


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Pas grave 

Bon j'ai pas d'idée. Je bois un coup et je reviens. :rateau:


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Ah !

Jeanne d'arc + corner


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah !
> 
> Jeanne d'arc + corner



Zidane


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Zidane




Pffff. Même pas le temps de rire de ma connerie.

A toi.


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2005)

Bill et Jim


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

Broken flowers


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Broken flowers



Ben oui. J'aime beaucoup ce titre :rose: Le film on verra sous peu


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

0 + 0


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

la tête à toto !


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> la tête à toto !


Exellent !!!
purée chui content d'avoir lancé ce thread...
:style:


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> la tête à toto !



On dit *de* toto


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> la tête à toto !



Same player shoot again!


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

héhé, chuis trop fort. 

Parole + Le caire


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

Dalida


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

A toi l'iguane !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A toi l'iguane !



'tain c'est quand meme la honte sur moi d'avoir répondu a ça!  


Bon alors:

nez + jouet en plastic a monter soit meme


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'tain c'est quand meme la honte sur moi d'avoir répondu a ça!
> 
> 
> Bon alors:
> ...



'tain, je cherche encore mais là...?.....

Mecano.....?...non......lego......duplo....je vois pas le truc avec le nez.....tant pis....


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

indice: 

nez + jouet en plastic a monter soit meme + humanité


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> indice:
> 
> nez + jouet en plastic a monter soit meme + humanité


kinder sur prise


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

pas glop!


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> pas glop!


pour temps j'était sur de moi!


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

mais oui pif gadget
s'est si facile quand on y pence.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mais oui pif gadget
> s'est si facile quand on y pence.



Hi hi  

A toi


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

je réfléchit.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mais oui pif gadget
> s'est si facile quand on y pence.




pitin.....si vous saviez ou j'en etais arrivé.....en plus humanité....moi, je voyais Mandela,Pasteur......pas le journal.....pff.....
pitin.....vivement que je me couche...


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

aimant+vhs.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je réfléchit.



T'as le temps: tout le monde roupille et je vais aller en faire autant :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aimant+vhs.



magnétoscope...?


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> magnétoscope...?


pitin t'es trop fort toi

a toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pitin t'es trop fort toi
> 
> a toi




ton savoir + jeu a six face.....


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ton savoir + jeu a six face.....


débil.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> débil.



mais non, mais non......

a pardon, c'etait ta reponse?.....alors, non.....! 

bon, je vais me coucher alors pensez qu'il s'agit d'un support........


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2005)

CD 

(plus de cinq caractères...  )


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

SubRosa CDRestore for OSX ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ton savoir + jeu a six face.....




*Rubisqiue KUb*
euh...
Rusbiscube
Rubix cube !


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

Alors Rubixcube ou dé à coudre?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

CD......a toi Mado...
(quoi, il faut plus de 5 caracteres....savait pas...)


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2005)

Diva sans poil + Animal à corne


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba ?


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rezba ?


Rhôô l'autre  
nan, mais il a sûrement lu ses livres...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

paulo coelho*...?


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2005)

Auteur _étranger_ (quoique), mais du continent


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

ionesco


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2005)

Et vous tentez le super banco Monsieur Yvos ? 

A toi.


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

rapide, fô que j'aille manger 

jeanne d'arc + foot


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

déja fait.


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rezba ?



Je trouve plus le smiley avec juste le majeur levé...


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

merdum fechiem, j'ai pas lu le fil 

edit : je viens de lire, désolé :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Septembre 2005)

J'allais le dire...

Tiens Roux + Combaluzier...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2005)

faïence ?


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

easy avec google, celui là


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2005)

J'ai confondu avec Jacob + Delafon


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

mouaaaaah ah ah ah


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2005)

ascenceur


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Septembre 2005)

pareil que starmac


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2005)

Major fatal ?


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

A oui,
Ascenseur quoi...


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

bon vas-y ned...autant relancer le truc, nan?


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

OUI,
donc mmmmm



 + 

 ???


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

ok, finalement, non, c'est pas à toi de relancer


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2005)

=mal de crâne :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2005)

Alors, communication désuète et stratégie à la noix...
Mmh... Ned qui joue à FO ? (désolé, Ned, mais j'ai pas pu m'empêcher  )


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2005)

Bon comme j'avais gagné tout à l'heure et que Ned nous livre des trucs à faire mal au crane, je propose :
Steve Martin + Humphrey Bogart.

C'est simple.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Les cadavres ne portent pas de costards?


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

Tatata   
Bon d'accord y'avait pas de réponse...  
Bien que celle de Dooly me plaisait bien.


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2005)

bien joué Echidna.
google est ton ami ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Oui j'avoue  :rose:


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2005)

Hum, hum...
Comme punition, tu devras te débrouiller pour le voir (il en vaut la peine).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

ok j'accepte le chatiment


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> ok j'accepte le chatiment


Bon comme Echidna n'a pas relancé,
Je book la fraise et relance de 3 chameaux (Arg m'a trompo c'est le Kamoulox ça..  )

Donc nouvelle fournée :

TF1 + RIEN A BOUFFER PENDANT 40 JOURS?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

cacalantha ?


----------



## Pierrou (15 Septembre 2005)

tf1+ rien à grailler ?
Dépression nerveuse et suicide 



ah non, tf1 tout seul suffit pour ça... :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Septembre 2005)

julie lescaut fait un régime?


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cacalantha ?


Bien vu le Suisse....a toi


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

vieux + envieux


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vieux + envieux



non t'oserais pas quand même :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

:d:d:d


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :d:d:d



Euh SM tu t'es trompé de fil ici c'est pas "Et avec rien" ... 
_(mais je crois que personne n'a remarqué )_


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vieux + envieux


Gkat ???


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

gagné, ouf


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Donc je dis :

Jaune + Bleu ????


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Etoile ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

vert...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

¼il au beurre noir ? Hématome ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Pipi avec des bonbons-farce au bleu de méthylène ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Septembre 2005)

Un schtroumph se tape un poussin... (Le resultat va pas être beau a voir!!!)


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

sochaux


----------



## dool (15 Septembre 2005)

Le petit BLEU NED et sa nouvelle étoile JAUNE toute neuve est demandé a son fil, pour étendre son linge propre en fausse famille....

NED, quand on bosse on lance pas d'addition !!!!   :love:


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

dool qui... mange une banane :rose:


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> vert...


Oui bravo !

Ps: Dool, si tu veux une belle fresque sur tes fesses...poupougne hein !   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui bravo !
> 
> Ps: Dool, si tu veux une belle fresque sur tes fesses...poupougne hein !   :rateau:  :love:


Ben si je m'y attendais...  alors je cherche un truc...voilà

Lavage + turban.... à vous


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Lavage + turban.... à vous


Guantanamo ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

mais non...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui bravo !



Toi, tu as lu petit bleu et petit jaune


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Lavage+Turban=un turban propre !!!


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu as lu petit bleu et petit jaune


Comment tu le sais?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

Lavage + Turban     ?

dur dur.....
j'aurai dit Guantanamo aussi....
alors du coup....


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2005)

un sikh propre   (pratique pour les bus)


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

Que nenni...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu le sais?



Tout le monde l'a lu, moi quand j'étais petit, puis je l'ai racheté pour ma fille quand elle était petite...  

Lavage + turban = banderole ? Kakemono ? (quand il sèche sur le fil )


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Lavage + turban = banderole ? Kakemono ? (quand il sèche sur le fil )


Non plus...


----------



## Penthotal (15 Septembre 2005)

Un serre-tête. Ca rétrecit au lavage ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Un serre-tête. Ca rétrecit au lavage ?


Non plus...

Indice : Un film celèbre m'a fait penser à cette association de mots


----------



## Penthotal (15 Septembre 2005)

My beautifull Laundrette ?


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> My beautifull Laundrette ?


joli. A mon avis, tu seras vainqueur.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> My beautifull Laundrette ?


Connais pas ce film...  
C'est donc pas ça... 

Mots d'Edith : je l'ai trouvé sur Google ça peut être bien.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Très bon film que je n'ai pas vu, hélas... (mais on m'en a dit beaucoup de bien - et des gens de goût)


----------



## mado (15 Septembre 2005)

Très bon film


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Gandhi ?
 
(très bon film aussi celà dit)


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Gandhi ?
> 
> (très bon film aussi celà dit)


Non ce n'est pas le titre d'un film, c'est une scène qui m'a fait penser à cette addition...

Donc "Lavage + turban" c'est... à suivre


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Fort Sagane ?
Les mille et une nuits ?
Jason et les argonautes?
La rose pourpre du caire?
mort sur le Nil?
Laurence d'arabie?
La momie?
Le retour de la momie?
Le retour de la momie II ?
La momie contre attaque?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Fort Sagane ?
> Les mille et une nuits ?
> Jason et les argonautes?
> La rose pourpre du caire?
> ...


C'est pas un film c'est un lieu !


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2005)

Le Gange.


----------



## NED (16 Septembre 2005)

Le bramapoutre...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

Non pour ceux là vu qu'on en trouve dans à peu près toutes les grandes métropoles...


----------



## dool (16 Septembre 2005)

Une epicerie arabe qui fait laverie automatique ??


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Une epicerie arabe qui fait laverie automatique ??


C'est mieux, mais c'est pas ça...


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Des bains turcs?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Des bains turcs?


Bain on y arrive     

A toi la main... 

Maux d'Edith :  Tea for two and two for tea... ça vous rappelle rien


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bain on y arrive
> 
> A toi la main...
> 
> Maux d'Edith : Tea for two and two for tea... ça vous rappelle rien


 
Yes!!! Big Moustache!!!

Bon, je réfléchis et je poste.


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Allez, on y va:


âme + chevalet


----------



## dool (16 Septembre 2005)

T'as verifié si avec google c'était pas trop facile   

Retend tes cordes !


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> T'as verifié si avec google c'était pas trop facile
> 
> Retend tes cordes !


 
Argh... Quel talent quand même!!!


Allez, à toi: fonce, Alphonse!


----------



## dool (16 Septembre 2005)

Ah mais non, j'ai pas dit de reponse exteprès.....   :rose: :mouais: bon !

one shot :

horloge + erotisme

(faites vite, je bosse moi après !)


----------



## iNano (16 Septembre 2005)

Ménopause !?! :rateau:


----------



## dool (16 Septembre 2005)

je sais pas où est l'erotisme dans la menopause !!!   

nan, s'pa çô !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2005)

rendez-vous galant ?


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Dali ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2005)

le kamasutra en 60 sec chrono...

_edit : Bien vu starmac !_


----------



## dool (16 Septembre 2005)

YES that's for STARMAC !!!!

(ouf)


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> YES that's for STARMAC !!!!
> 
> (ouf)


Bon, on va faire très très simple... c'est le matin, la nuit a été dure pour vous tous...

prisme + marche


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2005)

pyramide


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> pyramide


non, non ...


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

eh bien, tout le mode est à l'apéro on dirait


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2005)

Ben c'est pas si simple en fait...
Compensateur de Babinet???


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

Un kaleidosccope...


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

The Dark Side of the Moon!


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

>


Ah ? Là on s'approche. On a déjà une partie de l'énigme...

Il ne reste plus qu'à combiner avec une marche...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

The wall ?


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Non, oublions nos délires babas et concentrons-nous sur
1-ça donne quoi un prisme ?
2-une marche


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

Le spectre est dans l'escalier !


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Non, oublions nos délires babas et concentrons-nous sur
> 1-ça donne quoi un prisme ?
> 2-une marche


1 - Décomposition de la lumière
2 - Un escalier ou une musique militaire
3 - je suis pas avancé pour autant...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

La marche funèbre signalant une panne grave sur les macs de 1992* (en 4 tons lugubres) ?

* du temps du logo arc-en-ciel ?


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> 1 - Décomposition de la lumière


En décomposant la lumière on obtient les couleurs de ...
Ce fameux ... compose les couleurs d'un drapeau qui n'est pas celui d'une nation mais d'un "groupe" qui organise une marche, ou plutôt plusieurs marches un peu partout dans le monde...

C'est le nom de cette marche que nous cherchons


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

gay pride ! ouf !


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> arc-en-ciel ?


Arc en ciel => première partie trouvée.

une marche au "drapeau arc en ciel"


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> gay pride ! ouf !


BRAVO !

Clap, clap.

A toi Guy.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Arc en ciel => première partie trouvée.
> 
> une marche au "drapeau arc en ciel"


La gay-Pride... 

Zut grillé...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

ascenceur + index = ?


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

allez on dit n'importe quoi pour commencer ?

Etage...


----------



## Malow (16 Septembre 2005)

Trackpad


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

Malow prend la main


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

Ouh la vache, y'a Vbulletin qui a des problèmes d'horaire, on dirait !


----------



## Malow (16 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la vache, y'a Vbulletin qui a des problèmes d'horaire, on dirait !



c'est clair !!!   

Allez hop !

mortel + signe


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

cou ?


----------



## Malow (16 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> cou ?



Non
 je suis curieuse de savoir comment fonctionne ton mode de pensée


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Non
> je suis curieuse de savoir comment fonctionne ton mode de pensée



ben, quand tu fais un signe qui consiste à déplacer ton pouce horizontalement de part et d'autre de ton cou, c'est souvent un signe de mort


----------



## Malow (16 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ben, quand tu fais un signe qui consiste à déplacer ton pouce horizontalement de part et d'autre de ton cou, c'est souvent un signe de mort



Ca me rassure je ne suis pas la seule à avoir l'esprit tordu   

Aller, 

mortel + signe  = 

Indice ?


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

menace


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

Une croix ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rassure je ne suis pas la seule à avoir l'esprit tordu
> 
> Aller,
> 
> ...


Une croix... 

Zut encore grillé...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

Tension artérielle à 4 ?
Alcoolémie à 4 également ?


----------



## Malow (16 Septembre 2005)

Indice : queue   

mode : pas de sous entendu


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

Un chat en colère ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2005)

Tête de mort


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Indice : queue
> 
> mode : pas de sous entendu


Un sorpion


----------



## Malow (16 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Un sorpion


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

alors dos jones, t'es mort ?
Tu t'es "piqué" au jeu


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> alors dos jones, t'es mort ?
> Tu t'es "piqué" au jeu


Si on veut, je tiens toutefois à préciser qu'il n'existe pas de scorpions mortels sauf en cas d'allergies comme pour les guèpes mais c'est une autre histoire.

Alors attention une soustraction qui ne devrait pas être trop difficile.






Top chrono...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Septembre 2005)

c'est en quatre lettre....?







heu, y a aussi syphilis.....et j'en passe....


----------



## juju palavas (16 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est en quatre lettre....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



septifamille


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est en quatre lettre....?
> 
> 
> heu, y a aussi syphilis.....et j'en passe....


C'est pas ça... mais c'aurait pu en effet...


----------



## Penthotal (16 Septembre 2005)

Circoncision


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Circoncision


Bravo   
A toi de proposer...


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Septembre 2005)

Bébé?  
Bon, 
Edit: je suis trop lente et en plus, c'est pas ça!


----------



## Penthotal (16 Septembre 2005)

Bon je vais essayer mais c'est la première fois
Alors à l'arraché je vous propose : Fourmilière-droit de vote


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais essayer mais c'est la première fois
> Alors à l'arraché je vous propose : Fourmilière-droit de vote


Tyrannie...


----------



## Penthotal (16 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tyrannie...


J' accorde allegrement. Je pensais à dictature mais bon avec une fourmilière...
a toi.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> J' accorde allegrement. Je pensais à dictature mais bon avec une fourmilière...
> a toi.


Pour info les fourmis commes les guèpes sont classés parmi les insectes sociaux mais c'est une autre histoire...  

Bon voyons voir...

Everest + Perroquet...

Indice : Objet usuel


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

Pastis avec un glaçon ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pastis avec un glaçon ?



 et l'addition s'il vous plait ! 

_Non j'ai pas de réponse ... Ok je sors :rose:_


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pastis avec un glaçon ?


Décidément y'en a qu'ont vraiment l'esprit aussi tordu que moi...  

J'ai dit objet usuel ! pas boisson usuelle...  

Autre proposition...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Décidément y'en a qu'ont vraiment l'esprit aussi tordu que moi...
> J'ai dit objet usuel ! pas boisson usuelle...
> Autre proposition...




*C'est pas avoir l'esprit tordu*
C'est avoir l'esprit pratique.

Qui plus est, un verre à Ricard est un objet usuel


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas avoir l'esprit tordu*
> C'est avoir l'esprit pratique.
> Qui plus est, un verre à Ricard est un objet usuel


C'est l'odeur des glaçons qui t'a amené par ici à c't'heure ?...  

A la tienne, là c'est Martini/glaçons pour moi mais ça fait pas avancer le sujet...


----------



## NED (16 Septembre 2005)

les éléctions de Microcosmos?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> les éléctions de Microcosmos?


Tu peut dévellopper STP


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

Il a un wagon de retard


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Il a un wagon de retard


Je comprends mieux, merci...


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

cruche à eau ?
Couteau à pain ?
Ramasse miette ?

Je dis n'importe quoi, on ne sais jamais...


----------



## iNano (16 Septembre 2005)

Un porte-manteaux ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> cruche à eau ?
> Couteau à pain ?
> Ramasse miette ?
> 
> Je dis n'importe quoi, on ne sais jamais...


N'importe quoi en effet...  

Indice : Avec deux c'est meilleur...


----------



## r0rk4l (16 Septembre 2005)

Un tibétain qui répete tout le temps la même chose, tel un perroquet?


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Everest => cime, toit, montagne, sommet, haut
perroquet => ara, perruche, imiter, répéter

Ca ne veux rien dire !

Dos Jones nous mène en bateau.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Everest => cime, toit, montagne, sommet, haut
> perroquet => ara, perruche, imiter, répéter
> Dos Jones nous mène en bateau.


Je ne me le permettrais pas...
Avec Everest tu as déjà une partie de la réponse dans ce que tu as cité...


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

C'est un jeu de mot ? une charade ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jeu de mot ? une charade ?


Non non, c'est un élément de loisir plutôt.


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

si tu nous donnais au moins la proposition juste que j'ai faite, on y arriverait peut-être.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> si tu nous donnais au moins la proposition juste que j'ai faite, on y arriverait peut-être.


Que fait un perroquet ?


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

il répète.
et puis ? ???


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> il répète.
> et puis ? ???


Pour répeter il fait quoi ?


----------



## toys (16 Septembre 2005)

non non j'ai rien dit


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Pour répeter il fait quoi ?


JE dois être complètement bouché.
Je vais aller mater un film ?
Non, je tiens bon encore 10 mn.


----------



## toys (16 Septembre 2005)

cime son

simpsons


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

dos jones ! aide-nous !


----------



## chokobelle (16 Septembre 2005)

haut parleur??


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> dos jones ! aide-nous !


Une définition de mots croisés pour le perroquet ça aide ?


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Hum pas mal...
Moi, je vais au pieu...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Hum pas mal...
> Moi, je vais au pieu...


Bonne nuit à toi, j'y vais aussi.

La nuit porte conseil, tu as tous les éléments en main.

A demain


----------



## NED (16 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> les éléctions de Microcosmos?


Heu non je sais pas qui a été élu président...


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2005)

Ce serait pas un micro-onde ou un four qui répète le programme de cuisson quand tu lui as demandé ? Mais bien sur il faut qu'il soit placé en hauteur


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas un micro-onde ou un four qui répète le programme de cuisson quand tu lui as demandé ? Mais bien sur il faut qu'il soit placé en hauteur


Pas ça non plus, on peut en trouver en hauteur mais aussi au sol, y'en a des petits mais aussi des gros, des carrés ou des ronds...


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Pas ça non plus, on peut en trouver en hauteur mais aussi au sol, y'en a des petits mais aussi des gros, des carrés ou des ronds...


Chokobelle proposait des "Hauts Parleurs" hier soir.
Ce n'est pas ça ?

Cela me semble plutôt bien troouvé.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Chokobelle proposait des "Hauts Parleurs" hier soir.
> Ce n'est pas ça ?
> Cela me semble plutôt bien troouvé.


Autant pour moi, j'ai loupé le message de Chokobelle hier soir et je m'en excuse humblement, il était tard. C'est effectivement Haut-Parleur qu'il fallait trouver. Tu vois avec Everest tu avais "Haut" il te manquait Parleur pour perroquet. Dans les mots croisés on trouve souvent "Beau parleur" pour définir l'Ara ce perroquet multicolore.

Je pensais pas que ce serait si difficile.

Bravo encore une fois à Chokobelle     qui prend la suite.

Maux d'Edith : _Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à chokobelle._


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bravo encore une fois à Chokobelle     qui prend la suite.


... quand elle se sera réveillée


----------



## chokobelle (17 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ... quand elle se sera réveillée




 :sleep: ca va j'arrive j'arrive  :sleep:   

je propose herisson + calin

(je vous previens c'est naze  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Septembre 2005)

Barbe....? :sleep:


----------



## chokobelle (17 Septembre 2005)

non


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2005)

Une peluche en hérisson ?


----------



## chokobelle (18 Septembre 2005)

boh ca a pas l'air de vous inspirer mon addition toute pourrite 

Je donne la soluce histoire de relancer le jeu?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Septembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> boh ca a pas l'air de vous inspirer mon addition toute pourrite
> 
> Je donne la soluce histoire de relancer le jeu?



c'est une pub pour des trucs pour la vaiselle, non ?


----------



## Franswa (18 Septembre 2005)

Donne d'autres indices


----------



## chokobelle (18 Septembre 2005)

ok...

c'est un mot composé formé sur le même principe que celui de dos jones


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

pique-nique


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

comprends rien, c'est pyramide votre jeu ?


----------



## Franswa (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> comprends rien, c'est pyramide votre jeu ?


 Ça y ressemble


----------



## chokobelle (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pique-nique



vouiiiii, bravo maiwen  :love:

J'avais prévenu que c'était nul


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

je sais pas si ça avait été dit, j'avais eu comme idée Spontex...

Bravo maiwen !


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

boah j'aurai pas du répondre  j'ai aucune idée maintenant  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

bon ... c'est nul  :rose: 

bague + petit


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ... c'est nul :rose:
> 
> bague + petit


 
Bilbo ou Frodon.


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo ou Frodon.


 faut choisir maintenant 

ps : je savais que c'était nul ... j'avais une autre idée mais on m'aurait crié alors  :rose:


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faut choisir maintenant
> 
> ps : je savais que c'était nul ... j'avais une autre idée mais on m'aurait crié alors :rose:


 
Euh... Frodon?


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Frodon?


oui ... ( c'est d'un banal  :rose:   )

à toi


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... ( c'est d'un banal :rose:  )


 
Non non... Faut juste avoir les référents. 

Bon alors:

lame + panier


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

fakir


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> fakir


 
Non. C'est un objet.


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

porte-monnaie

-> panier percé


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> porte-monnaie
> 
> -> panier percé


 
Ah, pas mal comme idée. Mais non, pas du tout du tout.


Le panier n'est pas percé. Et la lame doit être très bien aiguisée pour que le panier puisse servir.


----------



## Franswa (18 Septembre 2005)

Un mixeur


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un mixeur


 
Hé non.

Ca coupe mais ça laisse entier.
L'est nécessaire de pouvoir reconnaitre ce qui a été coupé en cas de doute...


----------



## Franswa (18 Septembre 2005)

une guillotine ?


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> une guillotine ?


 
Fichtre! Mais tu es en route pour le Grand Shelem!


Bravo! A toi!


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2005)

héhéhé 

coquillage + solenn


c'est parti :love: Je vais prendre le bus à ce soir


----------



## NED (19 Septembre 2005)

Shell?

................................................................suis content, marche pas mal mon thread.....................................................................​


----------



## Philippe (19 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> coquillage + solenn


Couteau .


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2005)

indépendantites bretons ? ARB ?


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Couteau .


 C'est bien un couteau  C'était trop facile 


PS : il est cool ce thread :love:


----------



## Philippe (20 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'était trop facile



Peut-être, mais j'ai le droit de proposer une idée, non ? Voilà :
imperméable + anglais
Bonne soirée !


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Septembre 2005)

inspecteur colombo ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais j'ai le droit de proposer une idée, non ? Voilà :
> imperméable + anglais
> Bonne soirée !


Inspecteur Clouseau (Peter Sellers dans la panthère rose)...


----------



## Philippe (20 Septembre 2005)

Ni l'un ni l'autre    !

Ce n'est pas une personne (j'aurais alors mis une majuscule et écrit "Anglais"), c'est un objet (que tout le monde ici connaît bien).


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2005)

parapluie, melon ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> parapluie, melon ?



John Steed


----------



## N°6 (20 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> John Steed



Ça m'étonnerait ! Y'a longtemps qu'il est plus étanche !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

Un préservatif ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Septembre 2005)

Un manteau avec un nom anglais spécifique


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2005)

Barbour ? Belstaff ? 
(ce sont des vêtements de toile huilée pour la moto - j'adore, ç'est très imperméable - et très anglais aussi*  )

* faut pas toucher ! On t'avait prévenu


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

Trench ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

morue


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> morue


Ah bon la morue c'est imperméable et anglais?


----------



## Philippe (20 Septembre 2005)

Hé bien chers amis, vous faites fausse route. De plus, vous négligez un indice que je vous ai glissé plus haut : il s'agit d'un objet _que tout le monde ici connaît bien_, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas de toutes les réponses que vous proposez  .
Finalement, la réponse qui s'approcherait le plus de la solution est celle de Loma, pour une raison que je vous expliquerai plus tard, et certainement aussi celle de Franswa. Reste à trouver le nom spécifique en question (je soupçonne d'ailleurs Franswa d'avoir trouvé la réponse mais de refuser de la donner pour des raisons sans doute inavouables :love: ).
Comme nouvel indice, je vous invite à relire les règles de ce thread, édictées par Ned : _"L'addition peut être chiffrée, écrite, cryptée, visuelle ou même sonore"_. Je n'en dirai pas plus pour l'instant, mais avec tout ça je ne serais pas étonné d'avoir une bonne réponse ce soir .
@+
Ph.
 :style:  :style:  :style:


----------



## Franswa (20 Septembre 2005)

Un duffle coat


----------



## Philippe (20 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un duffle coat



Mais nnnnnon ! Franswa, je pensais sincèrement que tu avais trouvé la réponse.
Punaise, quand je pense que vous avez tous la réponse en face des yeux !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Mais nnnnnon ! Franswa, je pensais sincèrement que tu avais trouvé la réponse.
> Punaise, quand je pense que vous avez tous la réponse en face des yeux !




un macintosh - mais n'est ce pas écossais ?


----------



## Philippe (20 Septembre 2005)

Enfin ! La réponse est effectivement un macintosh, qui signifie un imperméable en anglais.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ! La réponse est effectivement un macintosh, qui signifie un imperméable en anglais.



en fait je n'ai pas vraiment gagné


----------



## Philippe (20 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> en fait je n'ai pas vraiment gagné



Pourquoi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?



l'imperméable c'est un macKintosh alors que j'ai dit ce que j'avais devant moi


----------



## Franswa (20 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Mais nnnnnon ! Franswa, je pensais sincèrement que tu avais trouvé la réponse.
> Punaise, quand je pense que vous avez tous la réponse en face des yeux !


 :rose:


----------



## Philippe (20 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> l'imperméable c'est un macKintosh


Je viens de vérifier : c'est exact :rose: .
Bon. Au moins aurais-je appris quelque chose que je ne savais pas...
Désolé.
Ph.


----------



## NED (21 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> l'imperméable c'est un macKintosh alors que j'ai dit ce que j'avais devant moi



Allé roule ta bille et relance de 3 carpes a chaudrons...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Allé roule ta bille et relance de 3 carpes a chaudrons...



Berlin-Est + Musique


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Berlin-Est + Musique


Pink Floyd the wall ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pink Floyd the wall ...



négatif


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

Einstürzende Neubauten ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Einstürzende Neubauten ?



C'est plus dans cet esprit mais c'est un peu moins connu bien que j'en ai parlé dans Kelle Musik


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

Sprung aus dem volken ?


----------



## garfield (21 Septembre 2005)

Rammstein?


----------



## garfield (21 Septembre 2005)

Jean-Michel Jarre?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2005)

Deutsch-Amerikanische Freundschaft ?


----------



## garfield (21 Septembre 2005)

Yann Tiersen?


----------



## NED (21 Septembre 2005)

Kraftwerk ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

laibach


----------



## N°6 (21 Septembre 2005)

Bauhaus ?

La danse des canards au pas de l'oie ?


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2005)

Achtung Müller


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

die toten hosen (ya bien un groupe qui s'appelle comme ça? )


----------



## Franswa (21 Septembre 2005)

de la musique electronique ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2005)

Désolé de ne pas être venu plus tôt mais vous n'avez pas trouvé    

C'est bien un groupe mais qui a un rapport direct avec Berlin-Est


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de ne pas être venu plus tôt mais vous n'avez pas trouvé
> 
> C'est bien un groupe mais qui a un rapport direct avec Berlin-Est


Cela a un rapport avec la porte de Brazndebourg ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Cela a un rapport avec la porte de Brazndebourg ?



La porte de Brandebourg est au centre de Berlin : vous devez trouver quelque chose dans Berlin (Nord)-Est


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> La porte de Brandebourg est au centre de Berlin : vous devez trouver quelque chose dans Berlin (Nord)-Est


Le cimetière juif ?
Weisser see ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Le cimetière juif ?
> Weisser see ?



un indice : gouvernement RDA

(je reviens vers 22h/23h)


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

Tear Garden, ouf.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tear Garden, ouf.



Dans l'eau


----------



## garfield (21 Septembre 2005)

Stasi?


----------



## Philippe (21 Septembre 2005)

Tangerine Dream


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Tangerine Dream



Non le nom du groupe est allemand bien que ses membres soient italiens   On peut trouver même si on ne connait rien à la musique d'outre-rhin


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Non le nom du groupe est allemand bien que ses membres soient italiens   On peut trouver même si on ne connait rien à la musique d'outre-rhin


Là, moi, les bras m'en tombent    

Des compatriotes qui se cachent derrière un nom de groupe allemand en rapport avec l'ex RDA...

Moi le seul groupe italien que je connaisse, c'est Lotta Continua


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Là, moi, les bras m'en tombent
> 
> Des compatriotes qui se cachent derrière un nom de groupe allemand en rapport avec l'ex RDA...
> 
> Moi le seul groupe italien que je connaisse, c'est Lotta Continua



Je récapitule : c'est un groupe de musique en lien avec quelque chose au nord de Berlin-Est et avec le gouvernement de la RDA   

Mais la nuit porte conseil


----------



## NED (22 Septembre 2005)

Archtoun byciclette?


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

sacha distel en convalescence ?


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

toten hausen?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tear Garden, ouf.



Avec Tiergarden et Weisensee (si c'est que tu voulais dire avec Weisser See) on est très proche


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Avec Tiergarden et Weisensee (si c'est que tu voulais dire avec Weisser See) on est très proche


WeisserGarden ?
TierSee ?

Ahhhhhhh...

Je craque ! ! ! !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> WeisserGarden ?
> TierSee ?
> 
> Ahhhhhhh...
> ...



Starmac, Tiergarten et Weissensee ce sont quoi à Berlin ?


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Starmac, Tiergarden et Weissensee ce sont quoi à Berlin ?


WeissenSee : un lac , Tiergarten un parc.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> WeissenSee : un lac , Tiergarten un parc.



On va y arriver   : Weissensee et Tiergarten sont comme Charlottenbourg ou Tempelhof des A COMPLETER de Berlin


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

des quartiers ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> des quartiers ?



Yes   

Maintenant avec quartier + musique + nord de berlin-est + .. cela devrait être facile


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

Il y a bien le Kreutzberg, auquel je n'avais pas pensé. Mais c'est le nom d'un groupe ?

Je m'en vais chercher sur google.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bien le Kreutzberg, auquel je n'avais pas pensé. Mais c'est le nom d'un groupe ?
> 
> Je m'en vais chercher sur google.



C'est là dedans


----------



## gKatarn (22 Septembre 2005)

Spandau Ballet ?


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

Pankow ?

Je bosse tôt et dur demain.
Je rpasserai finir de m'énerver à la pause...

Bonne nuit et bonne chance aux autres s'il y en a.

Ciao.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Spandau Ballet ?



Spandau c'est pas vraiment le Nord de Berlin-Est


----------



## gKatarn (22 Septembre 2005)

/me donne sa langue au chat


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

Je redonne ma réponse : Pankow


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je redonne ma réponse : Pankow








Tu l'avais déjà donné ?   Je ne l'ai pas vu (pourtant je viens de regarder)


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

J'ai fait un petit edit entre temps, ceci explique donc cela 

Bon, bon, on y va pour la suite, mais simple pour repartir de bon train :

billeterie + talon


----------



## Franswa (23 Septembre 2005)

logo ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un petit edit entre temps, ceci explique donc cela
> 
> Bon, bon, on y va pour la suite, mais simple pour repartir de bon train :
> 
> billeterie + talon


Gare ?


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Gare ?


Non, non, ni logo ni gare...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Septembre 2005)

Théatre?


----------



## garfield (23 Septembre 2005)

cinéma?


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

il s'agit d'une expression dont une partie de la réponse est déjà comprise dans la question...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Septembre 2005)

Envol? 
*Je crois que je ne comprends pas bien ce jeu...


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

Non, non, ...

On va donner le chemin : 
Quand on fait la billeterie on garde le...
Quand on parle talon on pense à ...

Valà, je n'étais pas en forme cette nuit, moi...


----------



## iNano (23 Septembre 2005)

Achille ???    :mouais:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Septembre 2005)

Chéque?


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Achille ???    :mouais:



Allez on y est presque...

Bon, on y est : je pensais à talon (billeterie) d' Achille (talon).

Mais c'est tiré par les cheveux.

A toi.


----------



## iNano (23 Septembre 2005)

Bon allez, un facile : flash + pomme


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

ipdo photo ?


----------



## iNano (23 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ipdo photo ?


tu es sur la bonne voie, mais ce n'est pas celui là !


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

ipod nano  bien sur.

Mais je vois que ton pseudo est iNano tandis que nano était mon surnom quand j'étais petit... j'étais obligé d'en acheter un...

PS: d'origine italienne ? (cf tanti auguri etc)


----------



## iNano (23 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ipod nano  bien sur.
> 
> Mais je vois que ton pseudo est iNano tandis que nano était mon surnom quand j'étais petit... j'étais obligé d'en acheter un...
> 
> PS: d'origine italienne ? (cf tanti auguri etc)


Gagné Starmac ! 
Nano est mon surnom depuis que je suis petite, et toujours d'actualité... Et pas d'origine italienne (plutôt de l'autre côté de la méditérannée)...


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

Et pourtant, ton prénom...

Bon bref, je ne vais pas te faire du plat  on n'est pas sur meetic  

le nouveau défi : très simple

tete + choux


----------



## iNano (23 Septembre 2005)

Gainsbourg !


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

Je l'avais dit que ce serait simple 

A toi Nano.


----------



## iNano (23 Septembre 2005)

Héhé !   
verre + aiguille
Facile aussi...


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

???
J'ai la tête un peu vide...
Je me réserve pour plus tard.

Au plaisir, chère homosurnonyme


----------



## iNano (24 Septembre 2005)

Bon, on part jusqu'à demain soir, donc si vous voulez passer à autre chose, ne vous en faites pas !   
Bon week-end tout le monde !


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Héhé !
> verre + aiguille
> Facile aussi...



Cendrillon?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Septembre 2005)

Seringue ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Septembre 2005)

Un cactus en verre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

Cendrillon mais version Téléphone, 3ème couplet !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

vair + aiguille, c'est cendrillon, mais verre + aiguille c'est plutôt seringue ou la cendrillon de chaton


----------



## iNano (25 Septembre 2005)

Rien de tout ça ! Ni Cendrillon, ni aguille, ni rien de ce que vous avez proposé...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

Fibre optique?


----------



## flotow (25 Septembre 2005)

rien?


----------



## iNano (25 Septembre 2005)

Alors, un petit indice... Verre + aiguille + douzaine


----------



## Philippe (28 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Alors, un petit indice... Verre + aiguille + douzaine



Une montre   ?


----------



## iNano (8 Octobre 2005)

Avec 10 jours de retard.. oui, c'est une montre ! :rose:


----------



## da capo (8 Octobre 2005)

eh bien iNano !
Tu n'en as pas une sous la main, hostoire de relancer le fil ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> eh bien iNano !
> Tu n'en as pas une sous la main, hostoire de relancer le fil ?


bon et alors ? pour toi, comment ça se passe ? t'es en forme ? t'as la frite ?


----------



## da capo (8 Octobre 2005)

Oui, la forme...

Alors comme personne ne reprend cette fameuse main...

compression + cendres


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

calamine ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Eruption volcanique et pluie de cendres ?


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Ouahh... :sleep: Vous êtes bien matinaux.

aucune de vos deux propositons ne se rapproche de la solution.


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

Salut,
pierre-ponce ? ou Cesar le sculpteur (enfin le sculpteur...) ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

J'avais pensé comme pain complet au départ, mais cendres... La tombe/Urne funéraire de Cesar ? Bof... Un cendrier en cadillac rose ?.. Bof-bof....


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

On fait de petits pas vers la solution... Mais mes r&#233;f&#233;rences ne sont pas aussi "&#233;videntes" m&#234;me si la solution est une personne mondialement connue.

Indice : si vous ouvrez grands les yeux et regardant ma question vous verrez la solution


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

L'urne funèraire d'Aroun Tazzieff ?


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Mouaih... ou le cendrier de Gainsbourg ?

Non, ce n'est pas &#231;a.

Mon addition ne montre pas, elle &#233;voque. Plus dur bien, sur, mais vous &#234;tes si forts et pertinents


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Un con pressurisé mort ! Cousteau, bien sur !


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

Un type pas poss style Charpac , un physicien connu de tous sauf de moi ayant bossé sur la fission des atomes, laccélération des particules ou Tiens Houellebecque !  :mouais:


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un con pressurisé mort ! Cousteau, bien sur !


Hum, hum,... j'ai beau chercher un rapport entre Cousteau et X...


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Un type pas poss style Charpac , un physicien connu de tous sauf de moi ayant bossé sur la fission des atomes, laccélération des particules ou Tiens Houellebecque !  :mouais:


Non, non, pas dans les sciences.


----------



## Philippe (9 Octobre 2005)

L'addition, s'il vous plaît ?



			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui trouve la réponse propose une autre addition.


+​28.09.05, 23h59 :


			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Une montre   ?


+​08.10.05, 21h22 :


			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Avec 10 jours de retard.. oui, c'est une montre ! :rose:


+​08.10.05, 23h33 :


			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Alors comme personne ne reprend cette fameuse main...
> compression + cendres


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Joseph Beues ?
Compressions de feutres, cendres... manque juste un peu de graisse animale pour faire la jonction


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

Les ruines de Pompeï et ses fameuses compressions cendrées !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Déjà rejeté suite à l'hypothèse de chaton


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> L'addition, s'il vous plaît ?
> 
> 
> +​28.09.05, 23h59 :
> ...


L'&#233;nigme appartient &#224; ceux qui se l&#232;vent t&#244;t...


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Joseph Beues ?
> Compressions de feutres, cendres... manque juste un peu de graisse animale pour faire la jonction


Bien : on entre dans le champ artistitique. C'est un bon pas de fait.
Mais c'est plus connu que Beues et pas dans le même mode d'expression.


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, pas dans les sciences.


Un artiste ? plutôt land-art ? Christo ?:rose:


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Artiste oui mais pas un plasticien.


----------



## Philippe (9 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> L'énigme appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tôt...


Belle leçon de démocratie que tu nous donnes là, [MGZ]BackCat. Si tu avais été super-modérateur plutôt que de modérateur, je dirais que le goût du pouvoir te fait perdre le sens de la mesure.


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Moi, je vais manger. A plus tard.

Indice : 
compression => avec quoi ?
cendres => en anglais dans l'ancien testament (si je ne me trompe pas...)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

philippe a dit:
			
		

> Belle le&#231;on de d&#233;mocratie que tu nous donnes l&#224;, [MGZ]BackCat. Si tu avais &#233;t&#233; super-mod&#233;rateur plut&#244;t que de mod&#233;rateur, je dirais que le go&#251;t du pouvoir te fait perdre le sens de la mesure.


HEho !!!! C'est fini la r&#233;volte des trolls, l&#224; ? Si t'es pas content tu cliques sur le bouton /!\ et tu exprime ton courroux aux mod&#233;rateurs du bar !!! Au cas o&#249; tu ne serais pas au courant, il y a des mod&#233;rateurs attitr&#233;s aux diff&#233;rents forums et je ne fais pas partie des mod&#233;rateurs du bar ! Maintenant, si tu veux am&#233;liorer ton exp&#233;rience et ton v&#233;cu sur macG, et surtout ici, va t'acheter un fix d'humour et un dico qui traite de la signification des smileys  et  et en plus, les forums ne sont pas cens&#233;s &#234;tre d&#233;mocratiques et pour finir, je suis royaliste int&#233;griste.


d&#233;sol&#233; pour les autres. En plus je trouve pas &#231;a m'&#233;nerve...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Gutemberg ?


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Artiste, on a dit


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Oui oh.. c'est un peu de l'art quand m&#234;me non ?   C'est un lithographe ?


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Je r&#233;p&#232;te mes indices :

compression => avec quoi ?
cendres => en anglais dans l'ancien testament (si je ne me trompe pas...)

et avant je disais qu'en ouvrant bien grand vos yeux lorsque vous regardez le post de ma question, vous pouvez voir la r&#233;ponse ...

J'ai faim !


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je répète mes indices :
> 
> compression => avec quoi ?
> cendres => en anglais dans l'ancien testament (si je ne me trompe pas...)
> ...


Une étoile


----------



## Philippe (9 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] backCat a dit:
			
		

> HEho !!!! C'est fini la révolte des trolls, là ? Si t'es pas content tu cliques sur le bouton /!\ et tu exprime ton courroux aux modérateurs du bar !!! (...) les forums ne sont pas censés être démocratiques et pour finir, je suis royaliste intégriste.


Haha, je l'attendais celle-là : si l'on ne fait pas partie des habitués, et parce qu'on fait une remarque qui déplaît, on est catalogué troll... Quant à ton affirmation sur le fait que les forums ne sont pas censés être démocratiques, merci j'étais déjà au courant. Ne le crie simplement pas trop fort, les visiteurs occasionnels risquent de ne pas apprécier et les administrateurs non plus (t'as vu ?).



			
				[MGZ] backCat a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, si tu veux améliorer ton expérience et ton vécu sur macG, et surtout ici, va t'acheter un fix d'humour et un dico qui traite de la signification des smileys  et


Désolé backCat, je ne voudrais surtout pas te blesser (je n'aime pas ça du tout contrairement à une habitude largement répandue chez nos contemporains) mais je me contrefiche de tes conseils (et j'ai tous les dicos qu'il me faut chez moi). Il y a des membres de MacG que mon attitude, généralement discrète et modeste, ne semble pas déranger. Je n'ai pas envie de la changer pour faire plus "mode". :love: :love: :love: C'est clair comme ça ?


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Bon, personnellement, tous les deux, je vous invite &#224; terminer votre &#233;change de point de vue par mail, MP ou autre moyen &#224; votre convenance.
Je ne suis pas modo, encore moins administrateur, mais je retiens qu'une r&#232;gle commune &#224; la quasi totalit&#233; des forums est que les affaires personnelles se r&#232;glent hors fil de discussion.


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Bon retour &#224; l'&#233;nigme :
-compression : qui a &#233;t&#233; l'&#233;diteur de l'outil le plus r&#233;pandu sur Mac ?
- cendres : en anglais se dit... et dans l'ancien testament on dit tu es poussi&#232;res, tu retourneras poussi&#232;re...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Allume ? Ashes to ashes ? J'ai p&#244; compris


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

David Bowie !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Stuffit n'est plus edité par Alladin depuis un moment, tu sais...


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> David Bowie !


Bravo.
Je sais bien que Stuffit n'est plus chez Aladin... mais bon, on associe toujours les deux, non ?

Donc compression -> Stuffit -> Aladdin -> Aladdin Sane -> Bowie
Cendres -> Ashes -> Ashes to Ashes -> Bowie


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Bon, oK, c'&#233;tait un peu cappilotract&#233;, comme disent nos enfants, mais bon, m'en fout, puisque j'ai trouv&#233; 

Un plus facile (ils disent tous &#231;a ) :

ouest + onde + requin =

(je rajouterai des &#233;l&#233;ments additifs si besoin &#233;tait, mais je pense qu'avec ces trois l&#224;, c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas trop mal )


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

capilotract&#233;, capilotract&#233;, &#231;a c'est bien un truc de tondu...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Alerte &#224; Malibu ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> capilotract&#233;, capilotract&#233;, &#231;a c'est bien un truc de tondu...



Sans doute, sans doute... 
une id&#233;e, sinon ? 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Alerte &#224; Malibu ?



Non, bien essay&#233;, mais il s'agit ici aussi d'un personnage  et rien &#224; voir avec David Hasselhoff, ni Pam ou autre bimbo de la s&#233;rie


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2005)

Un surfer unijambiste


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Perdu ! 
Je suis bon prince, je rajoute + lune &#224; l'addition, soit en r&#233;sum&#233; :

ouest + onde + requin + lune =


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Je précise que ce n'est toujours pas Pamela Anderson, malgré ce dernier ajout


----------



## benkenobi (9 Octobre 2005)

C'est nul on peut même pas tricher à ton jeu !



Dixit Google :
"Aucun document ne correspond aux termes de recherche spécifiés (*"ouest onde requin lune"*).

Suggestions : - Vérifiez l&#8217;orthographe des termes de recherche.
- Essayez d'autres mots.
- Utilisez des mots plus généraux."​Les dents de la mer 2 ?
Brice de Nice ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Ben non, on ne peut pas googler, j'ai l'esprit plus tordu que &#231;a (en plus, comme un con, j'ai m&#234;me pas v&#233;rifi&#233; )
Mais quand vous saurez, vous serez comme des enfants &#224; qui l'on fait une le&#231;on qu'ils ont d&#233;j&#224; apprise


----------



## benkenobi (9 Octobre 2005)

Me mets pas la pression !!!

J'y arrive pas :
ouest, sud nord...
onde = vague ou radio ???
requin : de la finance ?? requin blanc...
lune ? quartier, pleine ?

On se croirait à Fort Boyard !!!

Je peux sacrifier quelqu'un ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

ouest comme un des quatre points cardinaux
onde radio (bien vu )
requin qui est dans la mer
lune, comme celle qu'on voit dans le ciel 

Allez, je rajoute une rose !

ouest + onde + requin + lune + rose =


----------



## dool (9 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas ce type toujours un peu à l'ouest, qui présente une émission de radio, un vrai requin de la finance qui montre toujours son Q avec une rose entre les joues ????  C'est quoi son nom déjà ?????


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2005)

ouais, je l'ai sur le bout de la langue... c'est énervant


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ouest comme un des quatre points cardinaux
> onde radio (bien vu )
> requin qui est dans la mer
> lune, comme celle qu'on voit dans le ciel
> ...


Vous avez pas bougé depuis !
a l' ouest : rien de nouveau donc j'm'en branle !
 onde=radio ça a été dis
requin = qui est dans la mer..qui est est dans la mer ? Un requin ? Non !? t'es sur ?=Spielberg, tout ça= predateur
Lune, j'en passe et des meilleurs, disons astre mort
Enfin, rose = ???????????????
et  c'est là que le problème se pose car on rebondit sur une conjoncture qui va de la couleur a la botanique en passant par ...Merde Guytantakul, tu sais même pas jouer au jeu que t'as inventé !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Entre ses joues ? :hein:

Dans la bouche ou dans le nez ?? :affraid:

tain.. t'es chiant Guytan ! C'est dur ton truc ! (non... ce n'est pas ce que j'ai voulu dire !  )


----------



## dool (9 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Entre ses joues ? :hein:
> 
> Dans la bouche ou dans le nez ?? :affraid:
> 
> tain.. t'es chiant Guytan ! C'est dur ton truc ! (non... ce n'est pas ce que j'ai voulu dire !  )



C'était pour rester dans la charte  !! Je fesais référence à la lune et ses rondeurs  mais je dois être trop romantique !!!


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

T' as vu Guy...
poutant il y a des appels de partout pour que tu nous "Exprimes" !!!


----------



## juju palavas (9 Octobre 2005)

un navigareur???


----------



## juju palavas (9 Octobre 2005)

un navigareur???  falait lire navigateur


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

J'en rajoute une couche alors :

ouest + onde + requin + lune + rose + sonotone

Ne pas &#233;clipser la lune ! Penthotal ! C'est important 

Un navigateur ? Pas vraiment  - Bonne nuit et &#224; demain matin les cocos


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Un peu plus &#224; l'ouest !!!!!! C'est le professeur tournesol ???


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> un navigareur???  falait lire navigateur


L&#224;, je trouve que c'est "well plaid" mais pourquoi un  requin... la flotte tout &#231;a...un navigateur est oblig&#233; de se taper les dents d'la mer ?
C'est le plus justeet pour ze first time j'vais essayer de comprendre  les points machins tout &#231;ales coups de boules euh j'voulais dire !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un peu plus à l'ouest !!!!!! C'est le professeur tournesol ???



Y'a juste les ondes radio... je vois pas pourquoi. Ni la rose d'ailleurs.
PAr contre, le requin ça colle avec le sous-marin dans Le trésor de Rackham le Rouge, le sonotone parce qu'il est sourd comme un pot et qu'il a une corne acoustique, , la lune, c'est pour on a marché avec la lune.. ça fait trop de coïncidences. Ça pourrait vraiment être ça


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Y'a juste les ondes radio... je vois pas pourquoi. Ni la rose d'ailleurs.


Le professeur Tournesol présente un modèle de télévision couleur -> ondes ?
Pour la rose, c'en est un grand amateur, et il crée une variété à laquelle il donne le nom de la Castafiore : Bianca


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Le professeur Tournesol présente un modèle de télévision couleur -> ondes ?
> Pour la rose, c'en est un grand amateur, et il crée une variété à laquelle il donne le nom de la Castafiore : Bianca[/QUOT Castafiore : Blanca !!! non non pas d'accord:mouais:


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> non non pas d'accord:mouais:


??? qu'est-ce que j'ai dit comme bétise ?


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2005)

Ah oui, la machine &#224; ultra-sons ...


----------



## Penthotal (9 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pinaillé par vexation de ne pas avoir trouvé...
t'as bossé par accumulation, je trouvais plus marrant par association d'idée.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Bon. En tout cas, c'est &#231;a  Merci pour le compl&#233;ment de r&#233;ponse. Va falloir attendre que le couperet tombe chez Guytan


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2005)

Je pense que tu peux lancer une nouvelle addition, si le coeur t'en dit car personne n'a l'assurance qu'il sera de passage encore ce soir (quoi que je ne connaisse pas ses habitudes)


----------



## juju palavas (10 Octobre 2005)

Jules vernes ,le nautilus avait une forme de requin ,il se dirigeait vers l'ouest,la rose des vents ,et le voyage dans la lune  mais le sonotone???


----------



## Penthotal (10 Octobre 2005)

Personne ?
xenomorprhe + Suisse


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2005)

xenomorphe -> cristal ? -> boh&#232;me ?


----------



## Penthotal (10 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> xenomorphe -> cristal ? -> bohème ?


Non, non regarde dans le dico


----------



## Penthotal (10 Octobre 2005)

Xeno...c'est facile quand on est en haut de la vague : d-i-c-t-i-o-n-n-a-i-r-e !


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2005)

xeno comme xenophobe -> etranger ?


----------



## Philippe (10 Octobre 2005)

Google propose "jeux". Serait-ce aussi simple     ?
Quoi qu'il en soit, bonne journée à tous.
Ph.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

C'est un personnage aussi ?


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

Bravo chaton, c'était bien le vieux tryphon !


----------



## dool (10 Octobre 2005)

Guiger !

:love:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

C'est Giger, sans aucun doute  bravo dool


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

J'avais aussi pensé à alien (les marines partent à la chasse au xenomorphe dans aliens) mais Giger est allemand il me semble, pas suisse !

_Edit: Au temps pour moi, il est bien suisse je me suis fourvoyé !_


----------



## dool (10 Octobre 2005)

J'arrive quand même à écrire un seul mot et à mal l'orthographier !!!!  

Bon si la réponse est notre bon ami au bon goût d'emmental  :love: , je dois relancer une tournée alors ???!!! :mouais: bon je vais faire simple :

Comte + chant


----------



## supermoquette (10 Octobre 2005)

matt damon


----------



## Penthotal (10 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Guiger !
> 
> :love:


Oui  oui pardon je m'étais quelque peu assoupi
C' est bien à Giger que je pensais Bravo


----------



## benkenobi (10 Octobre 2005)

Professeur Tournesol bien sûr...

J'avais trouvé y'a longtemps... je voulais laisser une chance aux autres. Enfantin !




edit : oups pardon j'avais pas vu la dernière page...:rose:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Comte + chant



Euh... Geiger


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

L'autre - eh ! &#224; mon avis, c'est bien Geiger (comte-eur Geiger, pis le chant du compteur Geiger-M&#252;ller : bip-bip-biiip )

Ben reviens dool, fait pas ta timide !  - D&#233;sol&#233; de mon c&#244;t&#233; un peu abrupt et familier, mais fallait bien que je le case d'une mani&#232;re ou d'une autre


----------



## dool (10 Octobre 2005)

Mais j'suis là mais personne y veux jouer avec moi !!!!!!!! :rose:  C'est ptêt cette odeur d'ail que je traine depuis ce matin ??!! :rateau: 



ET C'EST PAS GUEGUERRRRREEE !!!!!!!


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> <<Même avec les pierres qu'on jette sur votre chemin,
> il est possible de construire de belles choses.>>


Sauf si on se les prend dans le pif:hosto: 

sinon, pour l'ail, je te jure on ne sent rien.


----------



## dool (10 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si on se les prend dans le pif:hosto:
> 
> sinon, pour l'ail, je te jure on ne sent rien.



Et ben c'est là qu'on voit que tu positive pas !  Si tu te prend une pierre dans le pif, tu récupères le sang que celle ci a fait couler et tu peinds une fresque sur la paix dans le monde !!!!!!!!! 

Bon...puisque personne répond et que j'ai pas que ça à foutre, je passe la main ! 

Mais c'est bon ! La frustation, j'y gère, j'y gère ! (guytan elle est pour toi celle là )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

Lautréamont


----------



## dool (10 Octobre 2005)

Ah mon cher Pitch, ta générosité te perdra...merci pour ta pitié ! 

C'était trop facile pour eux apparemment  

Bis repetitas : je TE passe la main ! La gauche ça porte bonheur 

:rateau:


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ah mon cher Pitch, ta g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233; te perdra...merci pour ta piti&#233; !
> 
> C'&#233;tait trop facile pour eux apparemment
> 
> ...



Au risque de passer pour une nouille inculte (toujours meilleure lorsqu'elle est cuisin&#233;e avec une sauce tomate largement additionn&#233;e d'ail ), j'appr&#233;cierais qu'on me d&#233;cripte un peu l'&#233;nigme pass&#233;e. Comte-> Lautr&#233;amont ok, mais pour chant ? il me manque quelque chose


----------



## dool (10 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de passer pour une nouille inculte (toujours meilleure lorsqu'elle est cuisinée avec une sauce tomate largement additionnée d'ail ), j'apprécierais qu'on me décripte un peu l'énigme passée. Comte-> Lautréamont ok, mais pour chant ? il me manque quelque chose



Ah ! pardon :rose: ! Les chants de Maldoror ! Une (enfin 6) merveilleuse oeuvre d'Isidor Ducasse alias Le comte de Lautréamont ! 


Service !


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! pardon :rose: ! Les chants de Maldoror ! Une (enfin 6) merveilleuse oeuvre d'Isidor Ducasse alias Le comte de Lautréamont !
> 
> 
> Service !


Ah... la réponse est apparue dans les 10 premières dans google, je n'y ai pas cru...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

Merci Dool  

Alors Red Star et coupe


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2005)

coupe de france ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

tu chauffes


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> L'autre - eh ! &#224; mon avis, c'est bien Geiger



Dool, enfin...


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Merci Dool
> 
> Alors Red Star et coupe


Ces braves footballleurs ne s'étaient pas laissé pousser la barbe ou rasés le crane ou colorés les cheveux lors d'un périple en coupe de france ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> L'autre - eh ! &#224; mon avis, c'est bien Geiger (comte-eur Geiger, pis le chant du compteur Geiger-M&#252;ller : bip-bip-biiip )
> 
> Ben reviens dool, fait pas ta timide !  - D&#233;sol&#233; de mon c&#244;t&#233; un peu abrupt et familier, mais fallait bien que je le case d'une mani&#232;re ou d'une autre


je te laisse relancer puisque tu avais l'ant&#233;riorit&#233; mais bien cach&#233;


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Non, non, continuons sur notre lancée


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, continuons sur notre lancée



ok mais ce n'est pas la bonne réponse


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ces braves footballleurs ne s'étaient pas laissé pousser la barbe ou rasés le crane ou colorés les cheveux lors d'un périple en coupe de france ?


Et celle-là, elle vaut quoi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-là, elle vaut quoi ?



pas bon


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Les handballeurs africains en demi-finale de coupe ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Les handballeurs africains en demi-finale de coupe ?



un indice supplémentaire : REZBA


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

calvitie ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

et l'Etoile rouge alors ? :hein:


----------



## dool (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Dool, enfin...





Rhaaaaaa J'y crois paaaaassss comment que je l'ai loupééééééééééééééééééé !!!! 

Rha j'm'en mangerai les racines des cheveux et poils et ... nan ça ira !!!!

C'est pas faute d'avoir insisté mon ami... 

Rho j'suis con-fuse :rose:


PS : je cherche mon fouet en orties quelqu'un l'a vu ?!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PS : je cherche mon fouet en orties quelqu'un l'a vu ?!



Ben... la dernière fois il était tout déplumé à force


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Récapitulons :
Red star - coupe - rezba

Je fais part de mes impressions :
si ce n'est pas du sport de ballon, red star peut signifier étoile rouge, signe distinctif de l'armée rouge, 
coupe... difficile à dire (vase, cheveux, trophée, championnat, jeu de carte, moisson...)
rezba... encore plus difficile...

Un autre indice, please ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Red star - coupe - rezba




Lenine, Barthez...?....


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Lenine, Barthez...?....


Lenine, tu l'as dit.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Lenine, tu l'as dit.



c'est bon, j'ai gagné....?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Récapitulons :
> Red star - coupe - rezba
> 
> Je fais part de mes impressions :
> ...



Rappel : j'ai dit à Starmac qu'il chauffait avec Coupe de France


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Rappel : j'ai dit à Starmac qu'il chauffait avec Coupe de France



bon, j'ai pas bon alors...?...
qui qui joue en violet...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai pas bon alors...?...
> qui qui joue en violet...



non mais j'ai bien ri    avec Lenine


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

coupe d'europe ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> coupe d'europe ?



tu chauffes encore plus


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2005)

des larmes, Bari ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> des larmes, Bari ?



Avec Etoile Rouge de Belgrade, c'est effectivement une possibilité mais ce n'est pas cela car c'est bien Red Star 

Pour Starmac, ce n'est pas le F.C. Pankow


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Avec Etoile Rouge de Belgrade, c'est effectivement une possibilit&#233; mais ce n'est pas cela car c'est bien Red Star
> 
> Pour Starmac, ce n'est pas le F.C. Pankow


une &#233;quipe europ&#233;enne avec une &#233;toile rouge ?

Des suisses ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> une équipe européenne avec une étoile rouge ?
> 
> Des suisses ?



ce n'est pas une équipe mais un événement et un objet


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

coupe du monde ?


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

coupe des coupes ?

Non, ce n'est pas ça...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> coupe du monde ?



il faut un peu tricoter là dessus avec les indices donnés


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

C'est un joueur de foot argentin ? Guillermo Stabile ?
Je ne vois pas le rapport avec rezba


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est un joueur de foot argentin ? Guillermo Stabile ?
> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec rezba



il n'est pas lié à son physique à la barthez, à son mental, ses jambes de grive, son jeu de tête ou autres particularités    le rapport est disons indirect


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

Hum, hum, rezba est supermodo... violet...
Tu n'as pas dit s'il s'agissait d'un joueur ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Hum, hum, rezba est supermodo... violet...
> Tu n'as pas dit s'il s'agissait d'un joueur ...



un évenement ou un objet - tu as trouvé la réponse mais il faut la préciser à la lumière de Red Star, Rezba est plus anedoctique


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

Ok, il s'agit d'une certaine coupe du monde.
Comme je ne suis pas un fana de ballon rond, je vais me creuser un peu pour trouver le rapport avec le red star.
Je cherche (t&#233;tu, c'est ce que j'ai mis dans on profil, je crois )


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

la coupe du monde 1970 ? avec Garrincha (joueur au Red Star &#224; cette &#233;poque) et dans l'&#233;quipe du br&#233;sil qui gagne


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> la coupe du monde 1970 ? avec Garrincha (joueur au Red Star &#224; cette &#233;poque) et dans l'&#233;quipe du br&#233;sil qui gagne



non c'est aussi un objet 

PS : &#224; demain


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

Raaahhhhh ! !!!   :bebe: :modo: :hosto: :hein:  :rateau: :mouais:  


RAAAAHAHAHAHAHA ....


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2005)

Balle au centre ?
3ème mi-temps ?
Abandon par forfait de starmac ?


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Abandon par forfait de starmac ?


Mais non... Mais comme Mme l'arbitre m'a donné un carton jaune, l'entraineur m'a rappelé sur le banc de touche.
Nous sommes en train d'examiner les réglements pour savoir si un joueur sorti peut de nouveau reprendre le match...


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

PS : ce n'est pas parce que j'ai un short et des chaussures &#224; crampons que je connais bien le monde du foot...


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

P/F/W me dit ça quand je parle de coupe du monde :


			
				Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> un évenement ou un objet - tu as trouvé la réponse mais il faut la préciser à la lumière de Red Star, Rezba est plus anedoctique



:mouais: 

Je cherche... et pendant ce temps je ne bosse pas !:hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

bon, on recapitule....
si j'ai bien compris, c'est une coupe du monde, violette...avec un truc avec le Red Star...
ben, c'est pas gagné.... 

....la coupe du monde 1922 ou 1920.... année ou le red Star a gagné la coup de France....non!
c'est pas ça.... 

....violet, coupe...rien a voir avec le Red Star....mais toulouse n'a jamais gagné le coupe de france....donc, c'est pas ça.... 

 ....Pinaise, je manque de repere.....

 ... le club du costa rica de Saprissa, joue en Violet...et ils ont participé a la premiere coupe du monde des clubs....c'est ça, la premiere coupe du monde des clubs...
et en plus, ils ont gagné la Coupe des Champions de la CONCACAF et le club est surnommé le Mostruo Morado ...  non....!?  

 bon, j'abandonne.....


ps: pour Lenine, on me dit etoile rouge (communisme) + coupe ( de cheveux) + rezba (chauve...)
et voila, le lien est fait...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

Rezba est anecdotique, ça va lui plaire...

bon, tu l'as cité pour quoi, le violet, non...?.....
ou alors il aime la cocaine....maradonna...?.....heu....
non, c'est pas ça....

pinaise, c'est ce Red Star..........


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Ne pas n&#233;gliger le fait que c'est un objet et un &#233;v&#233;nement &#224; la fois.
C'est &#231;a qui me bloque


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2005)

L'indice Rezba, c'est ce qu'il a raconté dans le fil sur la qualification du Togo à la Coupe du Monde de football - il est très convaincant el bougre dans le mode "Gérard Miller/Claire Chazal cause football"   

La coupe du Monde ne s'est pas toujours appelé Coupe du Monde de Football ou FIFA World Cup : de 1930 à 1970, elle avait un autre nom (qui fait le lien avec le Red Star club dans lequel il ya des jouuers, des entraineurs, des dirigeants, ... ) 

Plus que cela c'est la réponse que je donne


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

La coupe Jules Rimet ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Rezba est anecdotique, ça va lui plaire...
> 
> bon, tu l'as cité pour quoi, le violet, non...?.....
> ou alors il aime la cocaine....maradonna...?.....heu....
> ...


j'ai répondu en partie  mais évidemment il fallait lire "*l'indice* Rezba est anecdoctique "  - vous avez rectifié, n'est ce pas ?  - pas "Rezba est anedoctique"


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Vous r&#232;glerez vos affaires personnelles en priv&#233;. Si c'est lui qui t'a "explos&#233;" les yeux au point qu'ils en soient vermeils, j'en suis d&#233;sol&#233;... mais tu l'as cherch&#233;


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

A ben bravo... Rezba, j'etais sur que c'etaiit pour sa couleur.........
et moi qui etait tout fier de Saprissa.....

bon, ....le trophée s'appelait la victoire aux ailes d'or....
et comme le Bresiil l'a gagné 3 fois....me souviens plus les dates, mais leur 3 eme c'est en 1970 donc....il l'ont gardé....tiens, si , la premier c'est en 58....donc....ben 62...
je recommmence, vu que le Bresil l'a gagné 3 fois, il l'ont gardé....(58,62,70)
donc, c'est ça....non?

le victoire au ailes d'or....en tout cas, c'est le nom du trophée....mais est-ce que la competition avait un autre nom, je ne pense pas...ou alors, je ne le sais pas....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> La coupe Jules Rimet ?



A la fois un événement et un objet qui a été défénitivement remporté par le Brésil (vainqueur 3 fois) et appelé depuis 1970 la Coupe du Monde ou FIFA World Cup
Jules Rimet  est le fondateur du Red Star
Le lien avec Rezba est dans le fil sur le Togo où il a fait part de ses souvenirs d'enfance relatifs au football et à la Coupe Jules Rimet


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> La coupe Jules Rimet ?



oui, sauf que c'est pas le nom de la coupe....juste un surnom a la competition et a la coupe par la meme.......
mais l'orfevre qui l'a crée la nommé la victoire aux ailes d'or.....
forcement, que c'etait dur....


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, les deux poursuivent le m&#234;me but, et vont jusqu'&#224; s'allier...

Laissez-moi quelques minutes que je trouve la prochaine addition/soustraction ou autre factorisation


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2005)

Ouais ! une factorisation ! une facto ! une facto !


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Ben voil&#224;.
C'est tir&#233; par les cheveux, mais &#231;a m'amuse...

millifoix - mousse


----------



## Franswa (12 Octobre 2005)

millifoix ? :mouais:


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

eh oui, si c'&#233;tait simple, ce ne serait pas dr&#244;le...

j'ai bien &#233;crit : millifoix - mousse


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

-12000....?


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> -12000....?


?????

Si tu m'expliquais ton raisonnement, je pourrais peut-être te guider...

Mais, on trouve en effet un nombre.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ?????
> 
> Si tu m'expliquais ton raisonnement, je pourrais peut-être te guider...
> 
> Mais, on trouve en effet un nombre.




mille foix moins douze.....
millifoix - mousse....

sinon, 988?


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Ah ? ...

Oui, il s'agit bien d'une soustraction.

Mais mousse ne tend pas vers douze, m&#234;me quand mes r&#232;ves tendant vers l'infini  quand certains jouissent de ma mousse, d'autres y sont enferm&#233;s...

Tandis que millifoix n'est pas mille fois ... mais milli foix, si tu pr&#233;f&#232;re.

PS : le nombre trouv&#233; correspond &#224; une r&#233;alisation connue.


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

Milli, prefixe diviseur, comme millimetre ?


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> quand certains jouissent de ma mousse, d'autres y sont enfermés...


 
donc la bière... d'la 16 ?


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

Ca doit &#234;tre pi, 3,1416, apr&#233;s comment on y arrive, pffft

trois quatorze cent seize. Donc - mousse = sans mousse = sans 16 = cent seize...

heu je brule, c'est l'pole nord ?


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> donc la bière... d'la 16 ?


On chauffe...
de la 16 ou une autre.


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être pi, 3,1416, aprés comment on y arrive, pffft


Non, non, mais ça me donne une idée pour une autre énigme


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> On chauffe...
> de la 16 ou une autre.



8.6..?


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 8.6..?


Non, ...


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> On chauffe...
> de la 16 ou une autre.


 
une 33 alors...
tain chu nul en biere moi.
y'a pas un poivrot qui peut nous aider sur ce coup l&#224; ?


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> une 33 alors...
> tain chu nul en biere moi.
> y'a pas un poivrot qui peut nous aider sur ce coup là ?


N'importe quelle marque fera l'affaire, mais quand tu vas au bar tu la demandes comment ta bière ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> une 33 alors...
> tain chu nul en biere moi.
> y'a pas un poivrot qui peut nous aider sur ce coup là ?




*Dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...*

....


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quelle marque fera l'affaire, mais quand tu vas au bar tu la demandes comment ta bière ?


 
heeuu ??
aaaaaaaaah, un demi


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quelle marque fera l'affaire, mais quand tu vas au bar tu la demandes comment ta bière ?



Blonde....?....brune....?
fraiche,
Pression,
Mexicaine...?



ps: ça existe encore les demi....? 
une pinte ici, merci...


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> heeuu ??
> aaaaaaaaah, un demi


Oui !

On a donc une partie de la soustraction :

millifoix - 0.5 = ???


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

foix c'est la ville ?


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Bingo


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Pssst : je rentre chez moi. Le boulot a du bon, mais faut s'arr&#233;ter m&#234;me quand on n'y fait rien 

Je serai de retour apr&#232;s le repas (vers 20h)


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bingo



je le connais pas le nombre d'habitant de foix..... 

149999,5?


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

millifoix - 0,5 = ??

alors, foix, c'est l'ariege, donc 09

9/1000 - 0,5 = - 0.491

Paye ton nul en math...


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> millifoix - 0,5 = ??
> 
> alors, foix, c'est l'ariege, donc 09
> 
> ...



Woah, le nul en maths se déchaine ! Il est très proche de la solution, mais la solution est un nombre positif et qui correspond à une réalisation italienne...


----------



## toys (12 Octobre 2005)

20 centimètre


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 20 centimètre


Non, non...


----------



## Philippe (12 Octobre 2005)

8,5 peut-être ? Mais _quid_ de la réalisation italienne  ? Lo ignoro...


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> 8,5 peut-être ? Mais _quid_ de la réalisation italienne  ? Lo ignoro...



BINGO ! Philippe est notre grand gagnant du jour !

Explications (tirées pas les chevaux)

milli comme millimêtre donc 1 millième
Foix la ville a pour code postal 9000 donc millifoix = 9

mousse -> bière -> un demi = 0,5

9 - 0,5 = 8,5 ou "8 et demi" ou "otto e mezzo" (en italien) le grandissime classique de Feliini !

A toi la main.


----------



## Philippe (12 Octobre 2005)

Merci starmac. Pour Fellini... honte sur moi :rose: :rose: :rose: ...
Bien. Revenons à notre nouvelle addition.
Simple, mais j'aime bien : mamelles + zone.
J'espère que qqun va trouver tout de suite car pour le suivi... ça va être dur, demain j'ai une grosse journée  .
Bonne soirée,
Ph.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Merci starmac. Pour Fellini... honte sur moi :rose: :rose: :rose: ...
> Bien. Revenons à notre nouvelle addition.
> Simple, mais j'aime bien : mamelles + zone.
> J'espère que qqun va trouver tout de suite car pour le suivi... ça va être dur, demain j'ai une grosse journée  .
> ...




Erogene...?...

avec mon 8.6, j'etais pas bien loin quand meme....


----------



## Philippe (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> avec mon 8.6, j'etais pas bien loin quand meme....



En recherchant le code postal de la ville de Foix, la première page sur laquelle je suis tombé est celle-ci. J'ai donc failli proposer comme première réponse 8,5008... Ce qui n'aurait pas été très malin    ... Fellini rebaptisé  ...
Pour ce qui est de ta proposition : "érogène", non, ce n'est pas ça :rateau: .
Je n'en dis pas plus pour l'instant. À tout à l'heure,
Ph.


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Merci starmac. Pour Fellini... honte sur moi :rose: :rose: :rose: ...
> Bien. Revenons à notre nouvelle addition.
> Simple, mais j'aime bien : mamelles + zone.
> J'espère que qqun va trouver tout de suite car pour le suivi... ça va être dur, demain j'ai une grosse journée  .
> ...


 
Coopérative laitière ?

Bno finalement, j'me d'mande si chui pas moins nul en math


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

pie...? (ou Pi)


----------



## Philippe (13 Octobre 2005)

Rien de tel !
Un indice de plus ?
OK : Mamelles + Zone + prison
Je donnerai un nouvel indice ce soir si tout ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tel !
> Un indice de plus ?
> OK : Mamelles + Zone + prison
> Je donnerai un nouvel indice ce soir si tout ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.


 
Heu je sais : Bernard de la Villardière dans Zone interdite !!


----------



## Philippe (13 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Heu je sais : Bernard de la Villardière dans Zone interdite !!


Il y a au moins quelque chose de vrai dans ta proposition : le résultat à trouver est un nom propre    !
Mais le domaine où il faut chercher n'est pas l'audio-visuel  .


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

Emiile Louis...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

la santé...?


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

Un nom propre, un lieu ou une personne ?


----------



## N°6 (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> la santé...?



Fleury-Nichon ?


----------



## Philippe (13 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Un nom propre, un lieu ou une personne ?


Une personne.
Ayant réellement existé !


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

Ca doit être Saint Kekchose...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2005)

Sully


----------



## Philippe (13 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être Saint Kekchose...


Meuh non. Passer par Mamelles pour arriver à "sein" puis à "saint" ne serait pas très élégant (mon cher  )... En tout cas, ce n'est pas le genre de la maison  .
Bref. Aucune piste exploitable jusqu'à présent.
Pour compléter le dernier indice (prison), voici en plus : Mona Lisa.
Ce qui nous donne en résumé :
Mamelles + Zone + prison + Mona Lisa


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2005)

Guillaume Apollinaire ?


----------



## Philippe (13 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Guillaume Apollinaire ?


[size=+1]Yeah ![/size] Bravo starmac. C'est bien le grand Guillaume Apollinaire, l'un de mes poètes préférés, auteur des _Mamelles de Tirésias_ et du splendide "Zone", qui ouvre le recueil des _Alcools_. Apollinaire passa quelque temps sous les verroux après avoir été soupçonné d'avoir collaboré au vol de la Joconde, au Louvre, en 1911.
À toi, starmac, tu reprends la main    !


PS.
Je peux ?

Oui ?
Merci   .


ZONE

À la fin tu es las de ce monde ancien

Bergère ô tour Eiffel le troupeau des ponts bêle ce matin

Tu en as assez de vivre dans l'antiquité grecque et romaine

Ici même les automobiles ont l'air d'être anciennes
La religion seule est restée toute neuve la religion
Est restée simple comme les hangars de Port-Aviation

Seul en Europe tu n'es pas antique ô Christianisme
L'Européen le plus moderne c'est vous Pape Pie X
Et toi que les fenêtres observent la honte te retient
D'entrer dans une église et de t'y confesser ce matin
Tu lis les prospectus les catalogues les affiches qui chantent tout haut
Voilà la poésie ce matin et pour la prose il y a les journaux
Il y a les livraisons à 25 centimes pleines d'aventures policières
Portraits des grands hommes et mille titres divers

J'ai vu ce matin une jolie rue dont j'ai oublié le nom
Neuve et propre du soleil elle était le clairon
Les directeurs les ouvriers et les belles sténo-dactylographes
Du lundi matin au samedi soir quatre fois par jour y passent
Le matin par trois fois la sirène y gémit
Une cloche rageuse y aboie vers midi
Les inscriptions des enseignes et des murailles
Les plaques les avis à la façon des perroquets criaillent
J'aime la grâce de cette rue industrielle
Située à Paris entre la rue Aumont-Thiéville et l'avenue des Ternes

Voilà la jeune rue et tu n'es encore qu'un petit enfant
Ta mère ne t'habille que de bleu et de blanc
Tu es très pieux et avec le plus ancien de tes camarades René Dalize
Vous n'aimez rien tant que les pompes de l'Église
Il est neuf heures le gaz est baissé tout bleu vous sortez du dortoir en cachette
Vous priez toute la nuit dans la chapelle du collège
Tandis qu'éternelle et adorable profondeur améthyste
Tourne à jamais la flamboyante gloire du Christ
C'est le beau lys que tous nous cultivons
C'est la torche aux cheveux roux que n'éteint pas le vent
C'est le fils pâle et vermeil de la douloureuse mère
C'est l'arbre toujours touffu de toutes les prières
C'est la double potence de l'honneur et de l'éternité
C'est l'étoile à six branches
C'est Dieu qui meurt le vendredi et ressuscite le dimanche
C'est le Christ qui monte au ciel mieux que les aviateurs
Il détient le record du monde pour la hauteur

Pupille Christ de l'oeil
Vingtième pupille des siècles il sait y faire
Et changé en oiseau ce siècle comme Jésus monte dans l'air
Les diables dans les abîmes lèvent la tête pour le regarder
Ils disent qu'il imite Simon Mage en Judée
Ils crient s'il sait voler qu'on l'appelle voleur
Les anges voltigent autour du joli voltigeur
Icare Énoch Élie Apollonius de Thyane
Flottent autour du premier aéroplane
Ils s'écartent parfois pour laisser passer ceux que transporte la Sainte-Eucharistie
Ces prêtres qui montent éternellement élevant l'hostie
L'avion se pose enfin sans refermer les ailes
Le ciel s'emplit alors de millions d'hirondelles
À tire-d'aile viennent les corbeaux les faucons les hiboux
D'Afrique arrivent les ibis les flamants les marabouts
L'oiseau Roc célébré par les conteurs et les poètes
Plane tenant dans les serres le crâne d'Adam la première tête
L'aigle fond de l'horizon en poussant un grand cri
Et d'Amérique vient le petit colibri
De Chine sont venus les pihis longs et souples
Qui n'ont qu'une seule aile et qui volent par couples
Puis voici la colombe esprit immaculé
Qu'escortent l'oiseau-lyre et le paon ocellé
Le phénix ce bûcher qui soi-même s'engendre
Un instant voile tout de son ardente cendre
Les sirènes laissant les périlleux détroits
Arrivent en chantant bellement toutes trois
Et tous aigle phénix et pihis de la Chine
Fraternisent avec la volante machine

Maintenant tu marches dans Paris tout seul parmi la foule
Des troupeaux d'autobus mugissants près de toi roulent
L'angoisse de l'amour te serre le gosier
Comme si tu ne devais jamais plus être aimé
Si tu vivais dans l'ancien temps tu entrerais dans un monastère
Vous avez honte quand vous vous surprenez à dire une prière
Tu te moques de toi et comme le feu de l'Enfer ton rire pétille
Les étincelles de ton rire dorent le fond de ta vie
C'est un tableau pendu dans un sombre musée
Et quelquefois tu vas le regarder de près

Aujourd'hui tu marches dans Paris les femmes sont ensanglantées
C'était et je voudrais ne pas m'en souvenir c'était au déclin de la beauté

Entourée de flammes ferventes Notre-Dame m'a regardé à Chartres
Le sang de votre Sacré-Coeur m'a inondé à Montmartre
Je suis malade d'ouïr les paroles bienheureuses
L'amour dont je souffre est une maladie honteuse
Et l'image qui te possède te fait survivre dans l'insomnie et dans l'angoisse
C'est toujours près de toi cette image qui passe

Maintenant tu es au bord de la Méditerranée
Sous les citronniers qui sont en fleur toute l'année
Avec tes amis tu te promènes en barque
L'un est Nissard il y a un Mentonasque et deux Turbiasques
Nous regardons avec effroi les poulpes des profondeurs
Et parmi les algues nagent les poissons images du Sauveur

Tu es dans le jardin d'une auberge aux environs de Prague
Tu te sens tout heureux une rose est sur la table
Et tu observes au lieu d'écrire ton conte en prose
La cétoine qui dort dans le coeur de la rose

Épouvanté tu te vois dessiné dans les agates de Saint-Vit
Tu étais triste à mourir le jour où tu t'y vis
Tu ressembles au Lazare affolé par le jour
Les aiguilles de l'horloge du quartier juif vont à rebours
Et tu recules aussi dans ta vie lentement
En montant au Hradchin et le soir en écoutant
Dans les tavernes chanter des chansons tchèques

Te voici à Marseille au milieu des pastèques

Te voici à Coblence à l'hôtel du Géant

Te voici à Rome assis sous un néflier du Japon

Te voici à Amsterdam avec une jeune fille que tu trouves belle et qui est laide
Elle doit se marier avec un étudiant de Leyde
On y loue des chambres en latin Cubicula locanda
Je m'en souviens j'y ai passé trois jours et autant à Gouda

Tu es à Paris chez le juge d'instruction
Comme un criminel on te met en état d'arrestation

Tu as fait de douloureux et de joyeux voyages
Avant de t'apercevoir du mensonge et de l'âge
Tu as souffert de l'amour à vingt et à trente ans
J'ai vécu comme un fou et j'ai perdu mon temps

Tu n'oses plus regarder tes mains et à tous moments je voudrais sangloter
Sur toi sur celle que j'aime sur tout ce qui t'a épouvanté

Tu regardes les yeux pleins de larmes ces pauvres émigrants
Ils croient en Dieu ils prient les femmes allaitent des enfants
Ils emplissent de leur odeur le hall de la gare Saint-Lazare
Ils ont foi dans leur etoile comme les rois-mages
Ils espèrent gagner de l'argent dans l'Argentine
Et revenir dans leur pays après avoir fait fortune
Une famille transporte un édredon rouge comme vous transportez votre coeur
Cet édredon et nos rêves sont aussi irréels
Quelques-uns de ces émigrants restent ici et se logent
Rue des Rosiers ou rue des Écouffes dans des bouges
Je les ai vus souvent le soir ils prennent l'air dans la rue
Et se déplacent rarement comme les pièces aux échecs
Il y a surtout des Juifs leurs femmes portent perruque
Elles restent assises exsangues au fond des boutiques

Tu es debout devant le zinc d'un bar crapuleux
Tu prends un café à deux sous parmi les malheureux

Tu es la nuit dans un grand restaurant

Ces femmes ne sont pas méchantes elles ont des soucis cependant
Toutes même la plus laide a fait souffrir son amant

Elle est la fille d'un sergent de ville de Jersey

Ses mains que je n'avais pas vues sont dures et gercées

J'ai une pitié immense pour les coutures de son ventre

J'humilie maintenant à une pauvre fille au rire horrible ma bouche

Tu es seul le matin va venir
Les laitiers font tinter leurs bidons dans les rues

La nuit s'éloigne ainsi qu'une belle Métive
C'est Ferdine la fausse ou Léa l'attentive

Et tu bois cet alcool brûlant comme ta vie
Ta vie que tu bois comme une eau-de-vie

Tu marches vers Auteuil tu veux aller chez toi à pied
Dormir parmi tes fétiches d'Océanie et de Guinée
Ils sont des Christ d'une autre forme et d'une autre croyance
Ce sont les Christ inférieurs des obscures espérances

Adieu Adieu

Soleil cou coupé


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2005)

J'ai &#233;t&#233; tenu &#233;loign&#233; du mac... je r&#233;fl&#233;chis &#224; une &#233;nigme, dure bien sur...

Voil&#224; : 

vieux d&#233;gueulasse + groseille


----------



## Philippe (14 Octobre 2005)

Tatie Danielle ?


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

Non, non...


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Tain j'étais loin... Philippe, j'te conseille Bohèmes, de Dan Frank, si ce n'est pas déjà fait...

Bon gros dégueulasse + groseille = gros gros degueulassoseille...
j'tiens quelquechose là...

bon un aut' café !! vite !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Octobre 2005)

"P&#233;p&#233; malin"?


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "Pépé malin"?


Non, non...

Ce que vous devez trouver est un film français.


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas la vie est un long fleuve tranquille quand meme ?
naaaaaa, ça s'rait trop simple...


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

Non en effet, ce serait troop simple. Mais il y a tout de m&#234;me un rapport, sinon, je n'aurais pas &#233;crit groseille...


----------



## guytantakul (14 Octobre 2005)

Gros dégueulasse, c'est de Reiser, ça a été mis en images - maintenant faut trouver l'acteur qui joue dans les deux films (moi, je n'ai pas vu gros deg. perso)


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Gros d&#233;gueulasse, c'est de Reiser, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; mis en images - maintenant faut trouver l'acteur qui joue dans les deux films (moi, je n'ai pas vu gros deg. perso)


Trop simple de citer Reiser. 
Il existe un autre d&#233;gueulasse dans la litt&#233;rature am&#233;ricaine ( donc pas Django Edwards). Que ceux qui suivaient Apostrophe se r&#233;veillent... mais je parle d'un temps que les moins de vingt ans, ne peuvent pas connaitre 

Mais attention je n'ai pas &#233;crit gros d&#233;gueulasse, j'ai &#233;crit *VIEUX d&#233;gueulasse*...


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

aaaaaah Jango Edwards... (soupirs)

heeuu Edward Bunker ? Nan, l'est trop jeune... Hunter Thompson ? Nan, l'es trop décédé...


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

Dupont lajoie ?


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

Bon, on s'&#233;gare... c'est vrai que je n'ai pas v&#233;rifi&#233; si la sc&#232;ne du viol dans Dupont Lajoir avait eu lieu &#224; proximit&#233; de plants de groseille  mais on est assez loin du conte.

Le vieux d&#233;gueulasse en question, est commun&#233;ment connu comme am&#233;ricain mais est n&#233; en Allemagne. Il est mort il y a une dizaine d'ann&#233;e. 


(Dans cette r&#233;ponse s'est gliss&#233;e une faute d'orthographe volontaire => indice)


----------



## guytantakul (14 Octobre 2005)

Ca ne compte pas


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Donc Klauss Kinski ?

Et kinski ne connait pas les joies de la neige !

Ok, je m'en vais...


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on s'égare... c'est vrai que je n'ai pas vérifié si la scène du viol dans Dupont Lajoir avait eu lieu à proximité de plants de groseille  mais on est assez loin du conte.
> 
> Le vieux dégueulasse en question, est communément connu comme américain mais est né en Allemagne. Il est mort il y a une dizaine d'année.
> 
> ...


Ton histoire de vieux déguelasse me fait penser à Buckowski, mais je ne vois pas de film français en rapport.

La faute d'orthographe me fais penser au "bateau lavoir" (même si je ne sais plus ce que c'est)

Au final, ben, euh....


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Nan en plus il est né en pologne Kinski (natacha, c'est toi ?)

Heeuu, comment il s'appelle déjà le méchant dans james bond là ???


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne compte pas


Bien vu.

Donc le premier élément de l'addition qui est VIEUX dégueulasse concerne :
- un américain, mort il y a une dizaine d'année, ayant fait un passage très remarqué à Apostrophe (état d'ébriété très avancé et vin blanc bu à la bouteille), il a un rapport très connu avec le mot *conte*

Le deuxième élément de l'énigme est groseille et nous amène à penser au film "La vie est un long film tranquille". 

J'aurais pu aussi citer d'autres films, dont pourquoi pas... Mortelle Randonnée.


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Nan en plus il est né en pologne Kinski (natacha, c'est toi ?)
> 
> Heeuu, comment il s'appelle déjà le méchant dans james bond là ???


Rien à voir avec Kinski, ni avec James Bond.

Le film que nous cherchons est un film français.


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ton histoire de vieux déguelasse me fait penser à *Buckowski*, mais je ne vois pas de film français en rapport.
> 
> La faute d'orthographe me fais penser au "bateau lavoir" (même si je ne sais plus ce que c'est)
> 
> Au final, ben, euh....


Hé hé, moi m'sieur !!!


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Ben le bordel a Astropophe, c'est buckowski, &#231;a c'est sur... Mais alors l'embrouille avec le conte...pfft


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé, moi m'sieur !!!


Oui, oui => le premier élément a un rapport direct avec Charles Bukowski, auteur entre autres ouvrages de "contes de la folie ordinaire" etc.

Bien : un pas a été fait => maintenant, si on creuse un peu les rapports de cet écrivain avec le cinéma...


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ben le bordel a Astropophe, c'est buckowski, ça c'est sur... Mais alors l'embrouille avec le conte...pfft


Bah, si on ne peut plus être énigmatique


----------



## guytantakul (14 Octobre 2005)

barfly ?


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

Lune froide ?


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

bon c'est où qu'on paramétre la difficulté des questions là dans ce thread ? Y'a pas un truc plus "star ac", genre keyboard + french car ?


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bah, si on ne peut plus être énigmatique


 
Bien évidemment  
Mais je n'ai rien lu d'bukoswki, c'est pour ça, j'galère...


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est où qu'on paramétre la difficulté des questions là dans ce thread ? Y'a pas un truc plus "star ac", genre keyboard + french car ?


C'est vrai qu'en ce moment, entre le fil "qu'est-ce donc" avec la photo de Macinside introuvable (5 jours !) ça laisse peu de place pour la rigolade.
Mais bon, faut se creuser des fois...


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

Lune froide ???

(oui, je sais déjà dit, mais en bas de page dernière, des fois qu'il soit passé inaperçu...)


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bien évidemment
> Mais je n'ai rien lu d'bukoswki, c'est pour ça, j'galère...



Au moins deux nouvelles de bukowski ont été adaptées au cinéma :
- la plus connue tirée des contes de la folie ordinaire a été adaptée par Marco Ferreri avec Ben Gazzara et Ornella Muti

Une seconde (j'insiste sur *vieux dégueulasse*) a été adaptée par un acteur ayant joué à la fois dans "La vie est un long fleuve tranquille" et "Mortelle Randonnée"


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Lune froide ???
> 
> (oui, je sais déjà dit, mais en bas de page dernière, des fois qu'il soit passé inaperçu...)



Alors là : complètement passé inaperçu.... Désolé. Bravo à qui déjà ?

j'y vais et je boule.


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Mdrrr, y'a starmac qui s'impatiente...

Bon j'vois que patrick bouchitey


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Alors là : complètement passé inaperçu.... Désolé. Bravo à qui déjà ?
> 
> j'y vais et je boule.


Je reconnais, j'ai un peu triché (merci Google...)

Mais je me souvenais de Bukowski à Apostrophes et j'ai vu le film (génial, glauque à souhait, Bouchitey chantant en yaourt sur du Van Halen dans sa caisse, trop fort !).

Je réfléchis pour vous en trouver un, mais si vous en avez en réserve, ne vous gênez pas.


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Lune froide ?



Oui, pardon iKool, tu avais trouvé ! (coup de boule au passage)

Lune Froide est tiré d'une nouvelle de Charles Bukowski intitulée à l'origine Notes of a dirty old man : traduit habituellement "mémoires d'un vieux dégueulasse".
Lune Froise a été réalisé par Patrick Bouchitey qui apparait dans "La vie est un long fleuve tranquille".

A toi la main !


----------



## Philippe (14 Octobre 2005)

Je pense que le point commun est Patrick Bouchitey. Il ne peut donc s'agir que de _Lune froide_.
Pas pigé toutefois cette histoire de Dupont Lajoir  .
Ph.


----------



## Philippe (14 Octobre 2005)

Oups... Désolé. Je n'avais pas lu les réponses déjà données :rose: ...
Bonne journée quand même   !
Ph.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Pas pigé toutefois cette histoire de Dupont Lajoir  .
> Ph.



proximité de touches sur le clavier


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

(0 1 2 4 5 6 7 8 9) + "au coddège"

Mais je vous préviens, c'est *très *tiré par les cheveux (soyez immaginatifs).


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> (0 1 2 4 5 6 7 8 9) + "au coddège"
> 
> Mais je vous préviens, c'est *très *tiré par les cheveux (soyez immaginatifs).


 
faut trouver quoi ?

t'es enrhubé ?


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> faut trouver quoi ?
> 
> t'es enrhubé ?


Faut trouver une oeuvre littéraire


----------



## Philippe (14 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> proximité de touches sur le clavier



Sorry. Lorsque starmac a dit que la faute était volontaire, j'ai cru qu'elle se situait au niveau de Dupont Lajoie alors que c'était sur compte/conte


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Sorry. Lorsque starmac a dit que la faute était volontaire, j'ai cru qu'elle se situait au niveau de Dupont Lajoie alors que c'était sur compte/conte


Non seulement "lajoir" est la seule faute que j'ai vu dans le post de starmac, mais en plus il a fallu que je cherche...


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Faut trouver une oeuvre litt&#233;raire


 



Bon alors l&#224; les enfants, j'pense qu'on va


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> (0 1 2 4 5 6 7 8 9) + "au coddège"
> 
> Mais je vous préviens, c'est *très *tiré par les cheveux (soyez immaginatifs).




Quand je lis ça je me dis : "au coddège" correspond à "au collège" ce qui me fait penser à un échange de lettre : le d pour le l


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> (0 1 2 4 5 6 7 8 9) + "au coddège"
> 
> Mais je vous préviens, c'est *très *tiré par les cheveux (soyez immaginatifs).


 
Da Vinci Code mais est-ce vraiment une oeuvre littéraire ?


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2005)

Marche bien mon thread......hihi
Bref,
heu je dirait donc :
"le cercle des poetes disparus"??


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Quand je lis ça je me dis : "au coddège" correspond à "au collège" ce qui me fait penser à un échange de lettre : le d pour le l


Pas mal, bon début, mais il ne faut pas non plus se focaliser là dessus.

Un "indices" : 
La première partie de l'addition est suffisante pour trouver à partir du moment où on sait que c'est une oeuvre littéraire.

Sinon, ni le Da Vinci Code, ni le cercle - c'est plus ancien que ça.


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal, bon début, mais il ne faut pas non plus se focaliser là dessus.
> 
> Un "indices" :
> La première partie de l'addition est suffisante pour trouver à partir du moment où on sait que c'est une oeuvre littéraire.
> ...


 
Heeuu "Passeport pour le CE1", éditions 1978 ??


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Heeuu "Passeport pour le CE1", éditions 1978 ??


 
(mais ça ne peut pas être ça, voyons, en 78 j'étais déjà en CE2 !)

Non, du tout, bien essayé, fondug


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2005)

Quand tu dis oeuvre litt&#233;raire... c'est &#224; un roman que tu penses ? ou &#224; toute forme d'&#233;crit ?


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu dis oeuvre littéraire... c'est à un roman que tu penses ? ou à toute forme d'écrit ?


Beaucoup de pages, considéré je pense comme de la Litérature (avec une majuscule), enseigné dans les écoles, tout ça...

Oeuvre dans le sens où ça dépasse le cadre d'un bouquin.

Par exemple, "la recherche du temps perdu" est une oeuvre litéraire (mais ce n'est pas ça).

Dans le cas présent, certains parlent aussi de "poésie".


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2005)

Les fleurs du mal ? nan paske de mémoire les poemes sont numérotés, mais à point d'zéro, si ? naaaan


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Les fleurs du mal ? nan paske de mémoire les poemes sont numérotés, mais à point d'zéro, si ? naaaan


Et non.

C'est plus ancien que ça.

Quant à ma liste de chiffres, l'important est plus dans l'absence que dans la présence (si c'est pas mâcher le boulot, ça  )


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas la guerre de troie n'aura pas lieu quand meme ?

non, mieux "la guerre des boutons"


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la guerre de troie n'aura pas lieu quand meme ?
> 
> non, mieux "la guerre des boutons"


Il n'y a effectivement guerre de 3 dans ma liste  
Allez, un tout petit effort, tu y es presque.


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2005)

Chu nul en mythologie grecque moi. Achille, j'le préfere dans achille talon...


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Chu nul en mythologie grecque moi. Achille, j'le préfere dans achille talon...


"Lefuneste, vous êtes un cuistre"

Toute mon enfance.


----------



## Philippe (17 Octobre 2005)

L'Iliade


----------



## toys (17 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Chu nul en mythologie grecque moi. ...


de toutes façon a part de la bouffe je vois pas se qu'ils ont fait les grecque.


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

Ou alors un bouquin de Dan simmons... Ilium au hasard


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> L'Iliade


50% de la réponse !!!


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façon a part de la bouffe je vois pas se qu'ils ont fait les grecque.


 
Les mirroirs...


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> 50% de la réponse !!!


 
L'odyssée ?


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

La vie d'Homere Simpson ?


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> L'odyssée ?


L'Iliade ET l'oddysée (oui, oui, ça va ensemble)

Bon, résumons : 
(0 1 2 4 5 6 7 8 9) => Guère de 3 => l'Iliade
"Au coddège" => la suite c'est "Au dycé"

La main à Philipe, je dirais.


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> L'Iliade ET l'oddysée (oui, oui, ça va ensemble)
> 
> Bon, résumons :
> (0 1 2 4 5 6 7 8 9) => Guère de 3 => l'Iliade
> ...


 
En effet, c'est super capilotracté...  
Mais on y arrive on y arrive...

Allez philippe !! Vas-y j't'attends ! J'ai pris d'la juvamine ce matin !!


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2005)

Oh la vache (enfin le minotaure, je veux dire) !


----------



## Philippe (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> L'Iliade ET l'oddysée (oui, oui, ça va ensemble)
> 
> Bon, résumons :
> (0 1 2 4 5 6 7 8 9) => Guère de 3 => l'Iliade
> ...


Merci iKool
    
Je n'avais pas vu ça comme ça (en tout cas pour "au coddège" : _Iliade_ = _Il y a "d"_ au collège).
Bref on ne saura pas pas qui est le plus tordu de nous deux :modo: :modo: :sick: ...
Si vous voulez attendre ce soir pour une nouvelle "addition", c'est kif kif. Mais je suis à la bourre aujourd'hui, j'ai pas trop le temps avant...
La main à qui veut la prendre avant que je revienne, _no problemo_ comme on dit par là.
Bonne journée à tous !
Ph.


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Je n'avais pas vu ça comme ça (en tout cas pour "au coddège" : _Iliade_ = _Il y a "d"_ au collège).(...)


  
Je ne l'avais même pas vu, celle là !
J'ai hâte que tu nous proposes quelque chose, ça risque d'être coton


----------



## Philippe (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hâte que tu nous proposes quelque chose, ça risque d'être coton


Allez, c'est bien pour te faire plaisir alors  .
Mais c'est très très facile, juste pour passer la main (et d'ailleurs je n'avais trouvé que la moitié de l'énigme) :
Norman Rockwell + Namron Llewkcor + Norman Rockwell
À ce soir    .
Ph.


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Allez, c'est bien pour te faire plaisir alors  .
> Mais c'est très très facile, juste pour passer la main (et d'ailleurs je n'avais trouvé que la moitié de l'énigme) :
> Norman Rockwell + Namron Llewkcor + Norman Rockwell
> À ce soir    .
> Ph.


   
Ah oui, facile.....
Norman Rockwell, je connais la chanson d'Eddy Mitchel....
Namron ????? Il joue dans Star trek ?????

Google, au secours !!!!!!!


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

Chu nul en anagrammes...


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> A
> Norman Rockwell + Namron Llewkcor + Norman Rockwell


Miroir ?


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2005)

Mise en abime ?


----------



## toys (18 Octobre 2005)

alors sa fait deux café et un thé 2,40 et 1,60 s'il vous plait


pardont 

je part

oui très loin.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2005)

Norman Rockwell ? (si c'est ça, je réclame une autre tentative de philippe )


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Norman Rockwell + Namron Llewkcor + Norman Rockwell
> À ce soir    .
> Ph.



Mouarf...c'est le triple auto-portrait de Norman...dont un dans un miroir !


----------



## Philippe (18 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf...c'est le triple auto-portrait de Norman...dont un dans un miroir !


[size=+1]Yes ![/size]
C'était en effet plutôt simple, mais bravo quand même     !






À toi la main dool.

PS.


			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Norman Rockwell ? (si c'est ça, je réclame une autre tentative de philippe )


C'est vrai, ç'aurait pu être ça   . Bien essayé .
Bonne soirée à tous !
Ph.


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2005)

J'avais une prof d'anglais qui &#233;tait fan de Rockwell...c'est bien la chose qu'elle ai r&#233;ussi a me faire appr&#233;cier dans ses cours...parceque sinon c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t Roswel cette femme !  


Bon euuuuhhh...pffff....chioute....j'ai rien qui me viens l&#224;....ah oui &#231;a viens....l&#224;....:rose:....bon euh hum hum...

moustache + amant


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette ?


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette ?



C'est possible...............................mais non !


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2005)

un chat alors ?


----------



## toys (18 Octobre 2005)

Stéphanie de Monaco


----------



## Franswa (19 Octobre 2005)

Un chien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Groucho Marx.....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Freddy Mercury...?


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

Z'aller pas me citer tous ceux qui ont des mousse-taches quand m&#234;me ??!  


Bon, reprenons dans l'ordre : 
-Mado, BC est peut-&#234;tre un bon amant (??? qui sais ici ???) mais je ne me souviens pas l'avoir d&#233;j&#224; vu avec une moustache alors.....non s'pa &#231;a ! 

-Bob, Je ne suis pas encore zoophile malgr&#232; les apparences bleut&#233;es alors....non pas de chien !

-M'sieur loco, non s'pa &#231;a !  il faut tenir compte de tous les facteurs quand m&#234;me hein ! 


Bon, je compl&#232;te mon addition (je commande du pif) :

moustache + amant + mobylette (hachement capilotract&#233;e c'lui l&#224; !)


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Salvador Dali ?


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Salvador Dali ?



Nan j'l'ai déjà faite mon addition avec lui !


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

John Holmes ?


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

la faute d'ortho à mob*i*lette, c'est un indice où tu sais juste pas écrire ???


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> la faute d'ortho à mob*i*lette, c'est un indice où tu sais juste pas écrire ???



Nan c'est que je suis une grosse cruche !!!  J'en ai jamais eu alors je sais pas l'écrire quoi de plus normal   (bon c'est rectifié et gnagnagnagnagna !)



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> John Holmes


Arf, il manquait a ma culture c'lui là !  Tu reliais l'indice mobylette à "faudrait pas qu'il se roule dessus avec" ??  Nan sinon j'vois pas !  

Bon, c'est pas ça en tout cas !


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Arf, il manquait a ma culture c'lui là !  Tu reliais l'indice mobylette à "faudrait pas qu'il se roule dessus avec" ??  Nan sinon j'vois pas !
> 
> Bon, c'est pas ça en tout cas !


 
En fait, pour la mobilette, je ne savais pas trop, 50cm (cube) me paraissait tout de même un peu exagéré comme indice... 

Je cherche, je cherche...

Un indice ?


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

Bon, c'est dur de trouver des indices sans que ça ressorte dans gueugueule ! 

Alors, moustache + amant + mobylette (capilotractée !) + les anarchistes


----------



## toys (19 Octobre 2005)

une mobillette a moustache qui aime les anarchistes ??????


je vois pas.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Octobre 2005)

Les vill&#232;ges poppols.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est dur de trouver des indices sans que ça ressorte dans gueugueule !
> 
> Alors, moustache + amant + mobylette (capilotractée !) + les anarchistes




pinaise....pas facile....
amant, moustache, mobilette....hum.....

Granado...?


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Léo Ferré !!!!!!

(mais pourquoi la mobilette ?????)


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Léo Ferré !!!!!!
> 
> (mais pourquoi la mobilette ?????)



mais bien sur !....


----------



## toys (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Léo Ferré !!!!!!
> 
> (mais pourquoi la mobilette ?????)



s'est pas de lui la chanson:

un dimanche matin
avec ma put...
sur ma mobilette 
je lui foure les main 
entre les ....



bon ok je me casse


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon ok je me casse



oui, loin....:love::love:


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

Arf c'est pas L&#233;o :rose: ! Mais c'est le bon registre !!!! 

Chanteur !

Je rappelle que la mobylette est super mega tir&#233; par les poils de fion ! ... je vous oriente sur 'le langage familier"


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle que la mobylette est super mega tiré par les poils de fion ! ... je vous oriente sur 'le langage familier"



chez nous, on appellait notre mob, une meule....mais chez toi.... 
sinon, c'est Brassens...?


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Jean Ferrat ?

Quand j'était jeune, une mob c'était une meule aussi parfois, mais le plus souvent une chiotte.
Mais je ne vois pas le rapport non plus avec Ferrat   (en plus, il est plus coco que anar, je crois)


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

* J'ai dit BRASSENS..........*

pourquoi, je dis Brassens, heu....je sais pas...


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai dit BRASSENS..........*
> 
> pourquoi, je dis Brassens, heu....je sais pas...


En tous cas, il avait de la moustache.


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

Ah ben nan toujours pas ! :mouais: 

Cette fois on a le Br en + !! clap clap clap ! 

Bon pfff zetes chiatiques hein....faut finir avant 13h pour que vous puissiez passer a autre chose !

-1er indice = trait physique ( tout le monde l'a bien compris)
-2ème = une partie d'une de ses chansons
-3ème = rappel de son nom
-4ème = parcequ'il n'a pas fait que chanter !


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

Jacques Brel

Mais paske chez moi on disait une brêle pour une mobylette


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Jacques Brel
> 
> Mais paske chez moi on disait une brêle pour une mobylette


Ah ouais, c'est vrai, une brêle....
Mais on disait surtout une chiotte et Jacques Chiotte (attention hein ? On a dit pas de politique...), personne ne sait qui c'est.

En plus, il n'avait pas de moustache Brel ???????


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Jacques Brel
> 
> Mais paske chez moi on disait une brêle pour une mobylette



houlala....d'accord....

m'enfin pour la moustache, c'est just....


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Jacques Brel
> 
> Mais paske chez moi on disait une br&#234;le pour une mobylette




Et oui, chez moi aussi !!!!!!



THAT'S IT !!!!
Pfiou...vous m'avez fait transpir&#233; ! 

Alors on r&#233;capitule :
 - la moustache => rha putain j'ai fait un mixe de visage dans ma t&#234;te  j'm'excuse :rose:
 - la chanson des vieux amants
 - une brelle = une mob par chez mon enfance 
 - Les anarchistes ou la bande a bono = film avec Brel et il a sign&#233; la BO il me semble



Merci.


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> houlala....d'accord....
> 
> m'enfin pour la moustache, c'est just....


 
heeeuuuu... boule de fumée ninja !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> heeeuuuu... boule de fumée ninja !!



rah, mince, je le vois plus.....fondug...? fondug.....?
bah, il a disparut.....


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

Bon d'accord c'est un bouc  







Put&#233; comment j'm'en sors :rateau: La branche va craquer je pense  


Rha puis c'est dans les paroles de ces gens l&#224; aussi :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Puté comment j'm'en sors :rateau: La branche va craquer je pense
> 
> Rha puis c'est dans les paroles de ces gens là aussi :rose:



pinaise....capilotracté.....Waoaw......crack...tiens, la branche a cedé....


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

Si qq'un a une équation sous la main, qu'il parle ou se taise à jamais, j'risque d'être un peu pris alors, passe passe la main, y'a du monde sur la corde à.. à... heu à mains...


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Si qq'un a une équation sous la main, qu'il parle ou se taise à jamais, j'risque d'être un peu pris alors, passe passe la main, y'a du monde sur la corde à.. à... heu à mains...


pass pass le...
Oups (c'est mal).


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord c'est un bouc
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHAA ! Mince de ratiches ! Respect !  



			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Si qq'un a une &#233;quation sous la main, qu'il parle ou se taise &#224; jamais, j'risque d'&#234;tre un peu pris alors, passe passe la main, y'a du monde sur la corde &#224;.. &#224;... heu &#224; mains...


Ouarf !  



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> pass pass le...
> Oups (c'est mal).


On a dit la main, c'est pas notre faute si ton vocabulaire underground est limit&#233;


----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2005)

Donc je relance :

Pierre + feu + chouim gum + invisible = ????


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (3 Novembre 2005)

Chinguetti magique


----------



## NED (4 Novembre 2005)

Heu non NeigeBleue1 c'est pas ça....


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2005)

Les X-Men...


----------



## NED (4 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Les X-Men...


Tu y est presque !


----------



## NED (4 Novembre 2005)

Bon désolé je dois partir :
Donc la réponse était  : Les 4 fantastiques....

Je passe la main a qui voudra donc,
bonne journée !


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2005)

Je prends

Boisson + Personnage Russe = ???


----------



## Franswa (4 Novembre 2005)

Vodka ?

Eristoff, poliakov, smirnoff


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Vodka ?


Non c'est plus subtil...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Un repas québécois bien connu : coca + poutine :rateau:


Connais pas ce plat, en réalité faut lire "Boissons + Personnage russe = ???

J'avais oublié le "s" à boissons...

Ce qui nous fais un mélange plutôt indigeste...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2005)

Vu que personne s'y intéresse...:mouais: 

Boissons + Personnage russe = ???

C'était Cocktails Molotov... bon je file...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2005)

Ah, oui, on est vraiment des abrutis de ne pas avoir trouvé


----------



## NED (8 Novembre 2005)

T'as bien raison Thon + tas + taon + cul + Guy !!!


----------



## dool (9 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi le thon ??? Je serais lui je le prendrais mal !...mais j'suis pas lui c'est vrai....enfin j'crois pas !


----------



## NED (9 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi le thon ??? Je serais lui je le prendrais mal !...mais j'suis pas lui c'est vrai....enfin j'crois pas !



Ba non, puisque t'es pas un thon....gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (21 Décembre 2005)

Alors......
Guirlandes + cheminée + neige + crêche ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Décembre 2005)

noë&#168;l


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> noë?l


Bravo a toi Chico !
(c'était dur quand même.... )


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Décembre 2005)

merde... Me v'la bien maintenant...

bon ben Corde + Marteau


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Décembre 2005)

piano


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Décembre 2005)

ah me voilà libre...  
Merci joel. Et à toi donc


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Décembre 2005)

allez un truc un peu tordu peut etre :

baguette+ musique


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Décembre 2005)

chef d'orchestre ?


----------



## Philippe (23 Décembre 2005)

Métronome ?


----------



## Philippe (23 Décembre 2005)

Métronome... ou archet ?


----------



## dool (23 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba non, puisque t'es pas un thon....gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!
> :love: :love: :love:



C'est con t'a plus le droit d'éditer ce message maintenant !   Faut parler moins vite m'sieur  :love:


----------



## Fondug (23 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> allez un truc un peu tordu peut etre :
> 
> baguette+ musique


 
une flûte


----------



## Franswa (23 Décembre 2005)

Chef d'orchestre


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

Godemichet musical.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien raison Thon + tas + taon + cul + Guy !!!



Ah ben je l'avais pas vu, celui-là.
C'est pas très gentil, tu sais... Si je te charrie des fois c'est rarement pour rien. 
OK, j'ai dit que des trucs que t'as fait étaient de la merde, pas comme ça, mais c'est ce que tu as ressenti - j'en suis sur.

J'ai toujours argumenté et ciblé mes remarques, parce que tu le vaut bien... (© l'Oreal)

Positive, petit gars, y'a pas d'mauvais ni d'bons, tout le monde peut s'améliorer s'il accepte la critique.


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> une flûte


the winner prend la main de la boulangère et nous paie une nouvelle addition


----------



## Fondug (23 Décembre 2005)

ah ? merde ! heuuuu, j'ai pas trop d'idée là et j'me barre loin d'un ordi pendant 3 jours alors, heuuuu si quelqu'un a une addition à soumettre ben bouledefuméeninjaaaaaa !!


----------



## NED (10 Janvier 2006)

Donc ce sera la nouvelle addition 2006 :

I+I+I+^


----------



## Philippe (11 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> I+I+I+^


Ben dis donc ! tu (re)commences fort  !
1. Piste de l'anagramme : rien jusqu'à présent ...
2. Piste du rébus ?


----------



## NED (11 Janvier 2006)

Rhooo c'est pas dur quand même, ca fait un dessin. Quel est ce dessin?


----------



## Philippe (11 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo c'est pas dur quand même, ca fait un dessin. Quel est ce dessin?


Beeen... je sais pas trop...
Une maison ? Une église ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Janvier 2006)

T'es accro, Paul ?


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> T'es accro, Paul ?


Gagné !!!

L'acropole, ou encore la madeleine, voire l'assemblée nationale.
Et c'est Guytan qui gagne une tringle à rideau....
à toué !


----------

